#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-12
<james1552> Hello Room!
<Nimble> hi
<james1552> does anyone know about the Ubuntu 13.04 wallpaper IRC chat to happen tonight?
<james1552> I'm a bit new to IRC and can't figure out if I'm connecting to the right channel
<Nimble> did someone point you here?
<james1552> Yea, for the question I had but I figured out what I did wrong, I was doing the IRC part right, but I converted the timezones for the discussion event wrong :( oh well
<Nimble> oh
<Nimble> so the conversation happened already?
<james1552> Yea, 12 hours ago, I misread the time of it (dang American non-standardized time format)
<james1552> I feel embarrassed now because I was supposed to help collaborate, for having a photo included in the 12.10  default wallpaper set.
<Nimble> oh well
<Nimble> accidents happen I suppose
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-03-17
<cbronson> sup bros
<cbronson> i write sup bros
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-03-13
<bluefoxicy> Why does lightdm need more support packages installed than gdm o_o
<bluefoxicy> not so light
<paul__> hi
<paul__> can anyone assist with a question about whether ubuntu server is the right product for my needs. I'm new to this.
<paul__> hi is anyone here?
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-03-15
<Bluefoxicy> well.
<Bluefoxicy> update-manager -c -d doesn't work
<Bluefoxicy> do-release-upgrade -d does.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-03-13
<Outlasted> Yo
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<EriC^^> morning
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> sup lotus
<lotuspsychje> got a nasty flu
<EriC^^> aw
 * lotuspsychje hates the winter
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<phil42> hi
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: you like magic tricks? card tricks?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sure
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> i like them a lot, pretty into it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: whats that magician's name again on the streets
<EriC^^> david blain?
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> cant recall
<nicomachus> that's one of them... there's a few
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: well i love street magic for sure
<EriC^^> cool
<nicomachus> Kris Angel or however he spells it
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: the one i mean does levitation and impossible tricks n such
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: they both do.
<EriC^^> there's not much stuff i can show you online, there's a few though
<lotuspsychje> oh
<nicomachus> but you're probably thinking of David Blaine.
<nicomachus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYxu_MQSTTY
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<nicomachus> That's a parody but it's freakin hilarious.
<EriC^^> levitation stuff is just gimmicks and stuff
<EriC^^> not slight of hand or cool tricks and stuff
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> david blain is pretty non emotional and kind of does like it's real magic or something
<lotuspsychje> this is the one i mean dynamo
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz33_geBwLw
<EriC^^> dynamo also he has a lot of fake stuff i guess
<EriC^^> he's really good at cool shuffles though
<EriC^^> i saw a really cool show for him on youtube for a beneficiery event once
<lotuspsychje> i once saw a hilarious street quiz, a guy put an object in his jeans front pocket, and asked passing by girls to guess the object by feeling only with their mouths lol
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: wanna learn a neat trick thing?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> ok, think quickly about a number from 50 to 100, it has to be 2 digits that are even, but different than eachother, when you have a number tell me you have it
<EriC^^> have one?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> is it 68?
<lotuspsychje> wtf
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> it's a real simple trick, works a lot
<EriC^^> cause you think, even number above 50, hmm 6, then it has to be different, so the next number is 8, so you think 68
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: thats amazing
<EriC^^> like 9/10 will choose 68
<lotuspsychje> im a sheeple :p
<EriC^^> hehe same here
<lotuspsychje> nice trick to spread around
<lotuspsychje> but could have been so much
<EriC^^> yeah 64 62 82 84 ..
<EriC^^> there's another one
<lotuspsychje> i guess the human mind chooses the easiest, fastest solution
<EriC^^> yeah exactly
<EriC^^> that's why i said think quickly
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> in real life also somebody is under more pressure to come up with something
<EriC^^> there's another one
<lotuspsychje> lets try to beat the system this toime :p
<lotuspsychje> time
<EriC^^> think quickly of a number from 1 to 50, the number has to have 2 odd digits, that are different from eachother, let me know when you have a number
<EriC^^> be quick :p
<lotuspsychje> yep
<EriC^^> 37?
<lotuspsychje> 73
<lotuspsychje> almost
<EriC^^> i said from 1 to 50 :p
<lotuspsychje> oh cr4p
<EriC^^> lol np
<lotuspsychje> guess i would have fallen again for it
<EriC^^> i did, dunno why that one works though
<EriC^^> 1 to 50 , odd, different than eachother
<EriC^^> 37 pops up
<lotuspsychje> odd numbers asociation i think
<lotuspsychje> i immediatly think 7 and 3
<EriC^^> the most powerful trick in magic ( for me ) is the invisible card deck trick
<EriC^^> it's the nuts trick
<EriC^^> you put a deck on the table, you tell someone to pick any card he wants, he says something, you open the deck, take the cards out, and his card is the only one facing the other way
<EriC^^> it's like O.o, and people get like 'HOW THE FUCK!?"
<EriC^^> oops caps
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> lately i've liked a lot a trick called oil and water, and a coin matrix
<lotuspsychje> i have one for you, uploading :p
<EriC^^> this is the oil and water
<EriC^^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGo622hSG44
<EriC^^> it's very easy and pretty cool
<EriC^^> there's a guy who is excellent at the coin matrix, must watch (he takes it to a different level)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: have a quick peak and tel me whats wrong here: http://oi66.tinypic.com/sdpxyr.jpg
<EriC^^> hmm it says it snows in the winter?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: read ti again please
<lotuspsychje> it
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> now i saw it
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> dividing the THE tricks our mind
<lotuspsychje> normally it has better pic layout too with grass n stuff and trees
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> i was like what the.. it's perfectly fine
<lotuspsychje> yeah we all do
<EriC^^> there's one on youtube they put a lot
<lotuspsychje> because our mind is so fixed to find an error ont he snow/winter
<EriC^^> this is the coin matrix guy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKQ_tvbrDQQ
<EriC^^> he's kind of a show off though
<EriC^^> he's good at it though
<EriC^^> it's pretty amazing
<EriC^^> *mind blown* here
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<EriC^^> yeah it's not that fun though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: lil joke, what is this? http://oi64.tinypic.com/157yds2.jpg
<EriC^^> kkk clan around a table?
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: almost, its the last sight the n1gger saw after kkk throw him in the pit :p
<EriC^^> loool
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/plank-the-simplest-dock-on-the-planet-now-supports-docklets-and-gtk-plus-3-20-501713.shtml
<lotuspsychje> im wondering it unity will have the bottom dock option now
<nicomachus> it's supposed to, isn't it? xenial lets you move it anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: i mean unity sidebar right
<nicomachus> ah
<lotuspsychje> should have mentioned xenial :p
<EriC^^> man that joke was kind of horrible
<EriC^^> i feel kind of bad, it was funny though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no offense meant, just heared it once and spread
<EriC^^> yeah i know
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i hear belgian jokes all the time also :p
<EriC^^> yeah we got a ton for lebs too :D
<EriC^^> odd case of uefi in ubuntu now
<EriC^^> what are belgiums stereotypical for?
<EriC^^> i know it's bs, but would be cool to know
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: we have a weird small country
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: belgian wafles, chocolats, french fries and pedoph1les
<EriC^^> lol that last one
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe cases of those last years here
<lotuspsychje> *lot of
<EriC^^> i see
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you know why a belgian guy always have a big bucket of mayonaise in his car trunk?
<EriC^^> lol, something like instead of vaseline
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: thats for when he crashes his car in frites (means wreck the car in belgium)
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: a budhist goes to a hotdog vendor and asks: make me ONE with everything
<EriC^^> lebs are known for like appearances a lot
<EriC^^> like a leb will have latest cellphone, latest car, best clothes etc, and at home we doesn't have enough bread to eat
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> ah right
<EriC^^> well it's the stereotype/cliche thing
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but i think its a worldwide phenomena
<EriC^^> lol yeah
<EriC^^> i think us more than, i imagine europe more not like that
<EriC^^> i mean there are bikes and stuff there
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: in afrika in the jungle, the tribes have almost no clothes, but they carry a phone :p
<EriC^^> in leb if you ride a bike around they'd probably be like 'haha, this guy doesn't have a car' or something
<EriC^^> the roads suck anyways, but i do see people riding bikes and stuff on sundays though
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah in europe, the electric bikes gain interest now, espacially for older folks
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: making many accidents because it drives too fast then they imagine :p
<EriC^^> btw just to clarify i know you didn't mean offense with the joke before, just kind of i felt bad laughing about it i guess and had to mention that or something
<EriC^^> ( last time i talk about that joke i swear ) haha
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> yeah bad things happen every day mate
 * EriC^^ orders some icecream, i'm becoming low on sugar
<lotuspsychje> mycroft: get some icecream :p
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: your in summertime now?
<EriC^^> almost, it's been sunny most of the time, today it rained suddenly a little
<EriC^^> it was sunny + raining
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> how many degrees?
<EriC^^> 18'c
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> still cold here, freezing wind
<lotuspsychje> 5'c maybe
<EriC^^> pretty cold
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hmm that ydna guy might have corrupted his encrypted hd or some
<EriC^^> yeah it's pretty odd
<EriC^^> he should have a bios_boot partition for grub to work with gpt
<EriC^^> it's not there though
<lotuspsychje> awww vivid
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/pu3py
<EriC^^> *plot thickens*
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> new kernel exploits for trusty and wily guys, spread the word today
<lotuspsychje> !usn
<ubot5> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<nicomachus> I had a kernel upgrade a few hours ago.
<nicomachus> on wily.
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<nicomachus> yep, -34. all patched I suppose.
<lotuspsychje> : )
<bluefive> "Had these boxes in our office, a lot of them started tailing at the 2 year mark."
<bluefive> What's tailing mean?
<lotuspsychje> dax: do we have a factoid for keeping system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett :p
<cfhowlett> hidehoo lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ohayo gozaimashita :p
<cfhowlett> domo arigato!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you design icons too mate?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I've only played with icons
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-needs-your-help-to-make-gnome-software-look-beautiful-in-ubuntu-16-04-501741.shtml
<cfhowlett> not seriously designed
<lotuspsychje> they are looking for you :p
<cfhowlett> interesting.  I would hope that ubuntu would adopt Fedora's approach.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hows fedora's approach?
<cfhowlett> Fedora sources all their internal designs to the internal art team which also produces the Fedora Design Spin i.e. multimedia focused OS
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> but ubuntu community involves alot of users to help already right?
<lotuspsychje> or not enough?
<cfhowlett> true, but I we likely have more design focused folks in Ubuntu Studio than plain vanilla ubuntu.  Plus it would give the US team some much needed experience supporting design on other ubuntu OS
<cfhowlett> IMHO
<lotuspsychje> right
<cmvosfutnis> how are the ubuntu iso images created when doing a release? Is it there a link with the full process or a build script of the sort?
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> !16.10
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: we need a Y codename.. :p
<cfhowlett> let me think ..
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<thom__> Hi !
<daftykins> lo
<thom__> Is there an esay way to remove the "Mise en veille" item from the top right menu ?
<pauljw> hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> all ok mate?
<lotuspsychje> reading ubuntu news + coffee here
<lordievader> Pretty much the same here, just not limited to Ubuntu news ;)
<lotuspsychje> phoronix?
<lordievader> Many feeds ;)
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, what's up ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: updated xenial and install gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: starting to look neat
<BluesKaj> so you're liking gnome then
<BluesKaj> or just the apps
<lotuspsychje> nt really im a unity guy
<lotuspsychje> yeah the gnome-software app
<lotuspsychje> its in repos to download
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-software xenial
<BluesKaj> right
<ubot5> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.92~git20160310.0c17ea0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 206 kB, installed size 928 kB
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: installed apps looks pretty ready
<lotuspsychje> the icon is cool too
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/gnome-software-now-correctly-shows-ubuntu-specific-app-reviews-501783.shtml
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: and one for you: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/kde-applications-15-12-3-is-the-last-in-the-series-kde-apps-16-04-coming-next-501771.shtml
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> hi
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: picking the hard cases again :p
<EriC^^> lol
 * lotuspsychje prepares the whole box of cookies :p
<EriC^^> delivery dude fucked the order up :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> he dropped the coke right in front of the door
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i sometimes think..why mess so long and not clean install 30min
<EriC^^> he has data on it he wants back
<lotuspsychje> human bevaviour data savings
<EriC^^> thank god there's pepsi in the fridge
<EriC^^> crisis averted
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i wanna write a little irssi script
<EriC^^> and host it in a shell, they keep getting deleted
<EriC^^> i want to like make a cron job that starts irssi there and joins a channel and says !keep <name> to keep the shell alive
<EriC^^> for another 2 weeks
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thanks lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: where do you get this kind of patience lol
<lotuspsychje> he's been owning ubuntu the whole afternoon
<EriC^^> his files are gone, poor fella
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<EriC^^> and he doesn't know much about computers
<lotuspsychje> must have been rewritten badly if photorec cant bring back?
<EriC^^> i personally would have just rewritten the partition table like 2 hours ago
<EriC^^> but it's not my pc
<lotuspsychje> ppl are so messy with pc's
<EriC^^> windows removed the 2 linux logical partitions
<EriC^^> told him to recover the important stuff to his 500gb hdd but testdisk sees them all as red
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: the way i do it normally is pull out hd and scan the whole thing with photorec until its done
<lotuspsychje> and see what i got after
<lotuspsychje> if the data is not there, its gone forever
<EriC^^> nah
<EriC^^> his problem is easy as hell
<EriC^^> the filesystem was never touched
<EriC^^> it's just the partition table
<EriC^^> it's like partition table is where the filesystem is located that's all
<lotuspsychje> right
<EriC^^> you rewrite just where it is and everything is good again
<EriC^^> he's so computer unknowledgeable though
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i've to brb
<EriC^^> help him will ya :)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh, signed in, better late than never .
<pauljw> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Hey pauljw .. You good ?
<pauljw> oh yeah, thanks.  you?
<Bashing-om> Yeah, All good, Doing a honey-do-chore, I need the brownie points .
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> heya \o
<Bashing-om> hey daftykins , Good to read you .
<daftykins> hello sir :) and thee
 * daftykins remains banned
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yewah, I looked to see, no daftykins in the channel .. yuk !
<nicomachus> banned?
<nicomachus> wuddya do?
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-17
<daftykins> called a guy an idiot for asking us for days about 16.04 in #ubuntu
<daftykins> the ops salivated over the opportunity to can me
<Bashing-om> elky: Are you where you can see a ping ?
<Bashing-om> !google-dl
<nicomachus> !google-repo ?
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Tried that one also ... the fleshy ram has a failure. as I know the bot has it ! Just so not recall the trigger .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> all ok there
<EriC^^> yup thanks
<EriC^^> you?
<lotuspsychje> yeah better already tnx
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: if you like martial arts, yip man3 is out
<EriC^^> what's that?
<lotuspsychje> movie
<EriC^^> never heard of yip man
<EriC^^> let me google
<EriC^^> is it a comedy one?
<lotuspsychje> martial arts
<lotuspsychje> its about the founder of win chun, kung fu
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> !upgradeofflts
<ubot5> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm is this still valid?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> do-release-upgrade should jump to next version no?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> sometimes no
<lotuspsychje> why the sudoedit then?
<EriC^^> 14.04 jumps to 15.10 now
<EriC^^> cause it's prompt=lts usualy
<EriC^^> lts -> lts
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mycroft-open-source-artificial-intelligence#/
<lotuspsychje> prices not too bad :p to get your things done
<lotuspsychje> !find mycroft
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mycroft&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<EriC^^> ex-machina waiting to happen
<EriC^^> no thanks
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> im not pro internet of things neither
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> yeah that sentence
<lotuspsychje> but i feel safer if ubuntu runs it, then anything else
<lotuspsychje> the whole world getting h4cked with online banking on mobile devices
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: i would buy a barebone laptop, put ssd in and install ubuntu myself
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: much cheaper, faster performance on ssd
<a40ntistos> Sounds fair. But still a little bit more hussle and etc
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: installing ubuntu isnt very hussle
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> baizon: welcome :p
<baizon> hi
<baizon> so chit chat here? :D
<lotuspsychje> baizon: we do alot of support, but never have a change to talk really, so here we are
<lotuspsychje> baizon: yeah we share some ubuntu news n talk here
<baizon> ok
<lotuspsychje> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/17/microsoft_windows_10_upgrade_gwx_vs_humanity/
<lotuspsychje> ms digging their own grave..
<baizon> almost every single person in my company hates windows 10
<lotuspsychje> baizon: your company forced to made the upgrade?
<baizon> every company is forced :D
<baizon> lucky im using ubuntu :D
<baizon> lotuspsychje: also related... https://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-survey-2016#technology-desktop-operating-system
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<dax> we're on Windows 7. was having the discussion the other day about what we're going to do before 2020 (when it goes EOL)
<dax> not really sure yet. Win10 is not appealing.
<lotuspsychje> dax: yeah 7 is best bet right now
<baizon> yep, everyone is loving it also in my company
<dax> we've done pilots of 8, 8.1, and 10, the only one time 10's done better than 7 is on touchscreens
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu will gain power this year :p
<baizon> we will see
<lotuspsychje> wait until xenial release, its gonna be a bomb
<dax> will it usher in the year of the linux^Wubuntu desktop ;) :P?
<baizon> the most promising is the new amd drivers, amdgpu got almost the power as fglrx
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<lotuspsychje> no more redirecting users to external links
<dax> i am happy that AMD is phasing out fglrx, indeed
<baizon> im happy that i got an amd card :D
<lotuspsychje> + convergenge + new phone models + xenial,etc
<lotuspsychje> im on radeon aswell on xenial
<lotuspsychje> working like a charm
<baizon> yeah me too
<baizon> i just have 1 bug i guess
<lotuspsychje> wich1?
<baizon> grub timeout not working
<baizon> i got the 10 sec timeout, even if i disable it
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> it isnt suppose to count by default
<lotuspsychje> baizon: did you fresh xenial?
<baizon> it is, but i got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/15413190/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<baizon> yep, fresh install
<lotuspsychje> im not on my xenial box right now to compare
<lotuspsychje> baizon: but i do remember this bug, seen it pass by on other releases aswell
<baizon> really? ok
<baizon> so ill check it out, because i thought its xenial only
<lotuspsychje> dont think its xenial releated
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> we ve seen users struggling with that before
<lotuspsychje> something liek this
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1273764
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1273764 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Grub ignores TIMEOUT options on /etc/default/grub" [Medium,Triaged]
<baizon> thanks, well i have to start searching on launchpad :D
<lotuspsychje> kk
<baizon> indeed, thats the reason, i also have 30_os-prober
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> that last guy adds 0.1 to his timeout lol
<baizon> well i did the same :D
<baizon> best solution :D
<lotuspsychje> did it work?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: i wont test it :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<baizon> i have to restart and im to lazy to do that :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<baizon> will watch it on the next boot
<baizon> ... after work :P
<lotuspsychje> ok lemme know it fixes later
<baizon> ok, will reboot extra for you :P
<lotuspsychje> lucky me :p
<lotuspsychje> wow that was fast
<baizon> lotuspsychje: yep did work :P
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<baizon> lotuspsychje: ssd :P
<lotuspsychje> wich brand?
<baizon> Samsung
<lotuspsychje> type?
<baizon> Samsung 830
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<baizon> but im switching this year
<baizon> need 500GB
<lotuspsychje> go for the 850 pro :p
<baizon> i will ;)
<lotuspsychje> 10 years warranty
<baizon> yep, and MLC
<lotuspsychje> i know a server guy that hammered those for weeks 24/7
<lotuspsychje> and never been able to break
<baizon> yeah, i think Samsung SSDs are the best currently
<lotuspsychje> yes they are
<lotuspsychje> baizon: you installed preload?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload
<ubot5> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<baizon> no, should i?
<lotuspsychje> yes sir
<lotuspsychje> makes it even rocketfaster
<baizon> really?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> preloads programs before you start
<baizon> just install, or do i need to edit some confs?
<lotuspsychje> nop just install and reboot (again lol)
<baizon> it works for every hard drive right?
<baizon> not only ssd
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> i also tweak my fstab for ssd use
<lotuspsychje> with the 'relatime' option
<lotuspsychje> and swappiness to 10
<baizon> ok, thanks will take a look into that
<lotuspsychje> im planning to start an ubuntu business laptops/desktops/phones with only 850 pro
<lotuspsychje> this year
<baizon> =)
<baizon> lotuspsychje: why swappiness 10?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: ssd takes a lot of work over for your system, so default 60 is best change to 10
<lotuspsychje> baizon: same for firefox cache, set to 0 so your ssd takes over
<baizon> "Ubuntu 8.04 and later uses relatime as default for linux native file systems", so do i need to set it or not?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: i recommend it yes
<lotuspsychje> in your fstab
<lotuspsychje> relatime works best for ssd on desktop
<baizon> ok let me get into that too
<lotuspsychje> baizon: anf tmpfs adds on fstab also
<lotuspsychje> lemme find a link for that
<lotuspsychje> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,size=15%,mode=1777 0 0
<lotuspsychje> tmpfs /var/tmp tmpfs defaults,size=10%,mode=1777 0 0
<lotuspsychje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78971/best-etc-fstab-setings-for-boosting-ssd-hdd
<lotuspsychje> but for the fstab line itself, no discard just 'relatime'
<lotuspsychje> and ubuntu does the auto trim itself, so thats good already
<lotuspsychje> youl be like a rocket next reboot :p
<baizon> ok swappiness changed
<lotuspsychje> great
<baizon> but is it also useful to change it on a HDD?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: the fstab tweaks no
<lotuspsychje> better ssd only
<baizon> i mean the swappiness
<lotuspsychje> swappiness also rather when have an ssd
<baizon> ok
<lotuspsychje> preload can be used safely for both
<baizon> ok
<baizon> thanks
<baizon> ok work time :D
<baizon> see you later guys
<lotuspsychje> baizon: cheers
<lotuspsychje> add to favs ok
<baizon> got it there already ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> wb baizon
<baizon> lotuspsychje: changed swappiness to 10, relatime is on by default on ubuntu, so i didnt had to change it
<lotuspsychje> really?
<lotuspsychje> didnt notice on xenial yet
<baizon> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15416047/
<lotuspsychje> cool tnx
<baizon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHevtrA6ZIs
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> lool
<lotuspsychje> baizon: is that you?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: noooo
<lotuspsychje> chuuu chuuu
<dax> relatime's been default in Ubuntu since at least 10.04
<lotuspsychje> oh really?
<lotuspsychje> i think ive been tweaking on trusty noatime?
<dax> and has been default in the kernel since 2.6.30 so yeah
<lotuspsychje> lemme check here
<dax> noatime vs. relatime is pretty insignificant performance-wise. i set noatime anyway, but it's not that useful
<lotuspsychje> dax: lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ mount | grep sda
<lotuspsychje> ./dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<lotuspsychje> no relatime here
<dax> because relatime is part of defaults, so it's not listed explicitly
<lotuspsychje> dax: but on xenial now its listed by default then?
<dax> i have no idea what xenial does. i imagine it'd show up if you put it in fstab, but not sure
<dax> (and that'd be redundant anyway, since it's already set by default)
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> dax: you wont be knowing where ubuntu stores that exactly?
<dax> kernel defaults are stored in-kernel. i don't know how ubuntu generates fstabs.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<dax> but yeah, this has all been irrelevant since linux version 2.6.30 sooooo
<dax> yeah, looks like it shows up in mount if relatime's in fstab, i just found a system here that's set up that way
<lotuspsychje> dax: but what a bout on ubuntu fstab where it still shows noatime?
<dax> noatime's completely different, it's not set by default upstream
<lotuspsychje> ok well good when dont need to tune that for ssd then
<lotuspsychje> auto trim and auto relatime :p
<dax> basically, 1) filesystems have been mounted using relatime by default by linux unless told to do otherwise since 2.6.30, 2) Ubuntu started putting relatime in fstab by default at some point, and this became redundant when ubuntu started using 2.6.30, 3) noatime is infinitessimally better than relatime on normal workloads but seems to work fine for me so i set it anyway
<dax> anyways, meeting time in real life, be back later
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> laterz mate
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/owncloud-pi-device-to-run-on-snappy-ubuntu-core-16-04-lts-and-raspberry-pi-3-501904.shtml
<lotuspsychje> bbl have a nice weekend
<Bashing-om> !uefi
<ubot5> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pauljw> hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-03-20
<Bashing-om> !dualboot
<ubot5> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-lets-you-move-the-unity-launcher-to-bottom-501932.shtml
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nihao
<cfhowlett> ?
<cfhowlett> konichiwa
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ohayo
<cfhowlett> (in Japan now ...)
<cfhowlett> :)
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: wich region in tokyo are you?
<cfhowlett> shinagawa IIRC
<lotuspsychje> cool
<cfhowlett> Indeed!  What's cooler is
<cfhowlett> Canonical has offices right above me at work
<cfhowlett> Still trying to find out if any Ubuntu Studio folk can get me a tour and/or photo op
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you get a work apartment or hotel?
<cfhowlett> apartment --- sakura house, naturally
<lotuspsychje> whats sakura house
<cfhowlett> foreigner friendly real estate company ... hotels, guest houses and apartments
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<lotuspsychje> 1.499 Y a day oO
<lotuspsychje> SHINAGAWA TOGOSHI "Tokyo Heights"
<lotuspsychje> Daily rates starting from ¥2,600. Minimum stay: 30 days.
<lotuspsychje> woot
<cfhowlett> yep
<lotuspsychje> im jaleous, wanan go back to japan also :p
<cfhowlett> lots of room here!
<cfhowlett> and if you have marketable skills ... why not?
<lotuspsychje> ive been on travel to tokyo, chiba and mount fuji
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje... do you ever sleep? =)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> baizon: just work up for a lazy sunday
<lotuspsychje> woke
<lotuspsychje> and browsing tokyo food docu's because cfhowlett made me jaleous :p
<baizon> hehe
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-lets-you-move-the-unity-launcher-to-bottom-501932.shtml
<lotuspsychje> rocknroll!
<baizon> but why?
<baizon> its perfect on the left side
<lotuspsychje> well many users wanted it at bottom when unity switch
<cfhowlett> cuz users ...
<lotuspsychje> at least the users get to choose, i find better
<lotuspsychje> lets hope nobody wants it to the right now lol
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> coffee on lazy sunday :p
<lordievader> Same here :)
<cfhowlett> ikonia, he seems to be complaining about a lack of love from you
<Bashing-om> Gonna go, troubleshoot my hard drive issues .. bbl .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-13
<Bashing-om> Too slow to hold ny attention - G Nite .
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> quick jump in before work
<daftykins> \o howdy
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> hey there daftykins
<lotuspsychje> all ok there?
<OerHeks> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<daftykins> yeah not bad here thanks! though i'm up to my usual tricks keeping funny waking hours :) how are you guys?
<lotuspsychje> fine here, had a good night sleep
<OerHeks> nervously .. mom gets an operation today, weak leaking heart-valve
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: wish you good luck mate
<daftykins> OerHeks: oh really? fingers crossed for her
<OerHeks> Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: normally they can do alot of miracles in hospital these days
<OerHeks> I know, she had a heartoperation before, this is repair work :-(
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yeah the heart is always delicate for sure..
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: how old is she?
<OerHeks> 80 y
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: risky age for surgery : (
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lets hope they best here heh mate
<OerHeks> yeah, i'm gonna call her in a hour or so ..
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: keep us informed ok
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: what's for breakfast?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: im having coffee with a libanese pide (flat bread)
<daftykins> ooh
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: got like 6 breads leftover from work
<daftykins> ooh very nice
<lotuspsychje> they wanted to throw those away ...
<daftykins> hmm i could walk down to that cafe that does english breakfasts again XD
<daftykins> oh did i show you the new £5 note England have? i got my first one the other day
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/78r2x3duxxerhd7/IMG_20170310_232655.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> Mischief's face is in the transparent window ;D
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<OerHeks> that is how she looked 50 years ago :-D
<daftykins> ja XD
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: english breakfast with beans and bacon?
<daftykins> yep!
<daftykins> 2 sausages, 2 bacon, egg and baked beans \o/
<lotuspsychje> mmmmm
<lotuspsychje> toast & cofee?
<daftykins> i usually skip the toast, but coffee yep
<daftykins> £6.50 for all that
<lotuspsychje> thats good!
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: at work we have a big communal table for like 25 ppl
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: so when breakfast you can actually talk to someone, or learn someone new :p
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ah this place is more of a working man's café, so i stick out a bit ;)
<lotuspsychje> ahh i see
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: our place is like a healthy girls magnet lol
<lotuspsychje> buying juices en vegan stuff
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> EriC^^: morn \o
<EriC^^> morning daftykins o/
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t2wnc9od0p9up2a/AACI_8IovlUYqTImRrzMzCFca?dl=0
<daftykins> just discovered this o0
<EriC^^> yikes!
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: http://afterorangecounty.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Communal-Table-LPQ.jpg
<lotuspsychje> hey hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<daftykins> ooh long table is long! :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<daftykins> menus in bread, i like it
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ok guys, working time
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: good luck, keep us informed okay
<daftykins> and you
<ducasse> morning all
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - how's it going?
<EriC^^> good, changed the fish's water and fed them, about to have some breakfast
<EriC^^> you?
<OerHeks> hey EriC^^ :-)
<EriC^^> hey OerHeks :) how's it going?
<ducasse> fed the cat, having some tea before breakfast. no major plans.
<OerHeks> just walked drabber
<OerHeks> he wants to go out all day :-D
<OerHeks> spring-fever
<ducasse> luna was actually outside for more than 30 seconds at a time yesterday, so it's obvious that winter is fading :)
<OerHeks> some dude is forced to catch 280 goldfish from the canal, EriC^^ .. he thought it was a nice idea, free goldfish ( dutch news http://nos.nl/artikel/2162917-veenendaler-moet-280-uitgezette-goudvissen-weer-uit-gracht-halen.html
<EriC^^> i read something pretty disturbing today while reading about dolphins
<EriC^^> i'm still shivering
<daftykins> oh?
<EriC^^> i was watching this, about dolphins intelligence https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnVAv77gEqo
<EriC^^> "Is this dolphin speaking?" then later from the comments i found out another page
<EriC^^> "I had a sexual relationship with a dolphin" http://nypost.com/2014/06/10/the-dolphin-that-fell-in-love-with-a-human/
<EriC^^> the dolphin committed suicide after the "experiment" was over and she left
<EriC^^> OerHeks: wow
<OerHeks> isn't there a soutpark episode, about mr march, getting surgery to become a dolphin :-D
<OerHeks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwg2f4oKOQs
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> poor Peter the dolphin :(
<EriC^^> yeah :(
<EriC^^> "Peter you can do better than that!" lol
<EriC^^> reminds me of the teachers from The Wall
<Wirehunter> daftykins, I gave your tip about the HWE kernel to two other men. One had thunderbolt issues on his dell xps using a dock and the other had 14.04 LTS but needed a newer kernel and asked for help in #ubuntu. :P
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> sounds good
<daftykins> glad to hear it solved your issues
<ducasse> EriC^^: is this guy trolling? look at the logs from when he has been here earlier.
<EriC^^> he is kind of on "another level"
<ducasse> i tried to get him to answer questions yesterday, it was just no go.
<EriC^^> i dont have any logs though :/
<daftykins> there are the public ones
<ducasse> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ducasse> everyone who has tried to help him had to throw in the towel.
<EriC^^> he's either an idiot or a genius
<Wirehunter> About the guy in #ubuntu just now?
<daftykins> sounds like it
<ducasse> daftykins: EriC^^ spent several minutes explaining how to use a pastebin, so he could provide info from parted. he finally posted this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24169771
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> this has been going on for days now...
<daftykins> were any of you present the day a guy did a pastebin of his pastebinit'd URL?
<ducasse> the sad thing is that i fully believe that happened :(
<Wirehunter> Well, the termbin.com thing is definitely more fool-proof. :P
<EriC^^> now the difficult part is getting him to remove the last 2 partitions
<OerHeks> it all started @ 3-11 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/03/11/%23ubuntu.html ..
<EriC^^> gparted to the rescue :>
<daftykins> i think Unbutn is the best typo i've seen to date
<daftykins> "unbutton"
<Wirehunter> I don't believe this guy is native english :') "I got Ubuntu worked"
<ducasse> he claims english is his first language, i'm not sure either.
<Wirehunter> Or maybe he's just a kid that doesn't know what he's doing
<Wirehunter> There's a Dutch computer-support forum that used to have an IRC-like chat, these kind of things happened all the time over there :P
<ducasse> they do here as well, but usually not this extreme.
<ducasse> often when they are, they're just trolls.
<Wirehunter> Oh well, my train just arrived, got to pack.
<EriC^^> daftykins: how do you get to the disk management in windows 10?
<EriC^^> super + r then diskmgmt.msc ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<daftykins> EriC^^: even easier, super + X or right click start, then disk management is on the menu that appears - but your way works too
<daftykins> BluesKaj: morning \o
<EriC^^> thanks daftykins
<BluesKaj> :'Morning daftykins
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<daftykins> well guys, my plan is complete - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v1bo3geizvh1xj5/AAD5V02yvK54H-JwLAUpjyg3a?dl=0
<daftykins> bit disappointed the phone didn't come with a stand, but i fixed that ;)
<ducasse> sweet :)
<BluesKaj> daftykins, skype in a phone ? :-)
<BluesKaj> with voip
<daftykins> i've got a small voice gateway box connecting my real PSTN landline phone to the IP network, then a VM runs FreePBX - a Linux distro built on top of CentOS (i think), then i have an analog phone plugged in and now this Cisco handset
<daftykins> so yep i can call between handsets in my house, like an office - also got free local voicemail which will email me audio clips of the messages when left
<BluesKaj> neat
<daftykins> right now i can dial 9 then the number to dial out over my landline...
<daftykins> and yep if i signed up with a VoIP provider i could do calls out over the internet too by say, dialling another digit first instead
<ducasse> much hassle to set up?
<daftykins> small learning curve, but tonnes of info online
<ducasse> so, much like anything else :)
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> obtaining the phone (had to be sure you got an unlocked one) and the voice gateway were the main tough bits i have to say
<BluesKaj> i have a call manager app for my voip phone , but it only registers receieved calls, the phone itself saves the messages just like any other phone message service.
<BluesKaj> saves missed call numbers that didn't go to message
<Wirehunter> That guy does have a lot of time :')
<ducasse> daftykins: i'm really tempted to try setting this up, but can't think of a single reason why i would need it :-/ maybe when voip gets more widely used.
<ducasse> Wirehunter: i'm starting to feel very sorry for EriC^^, but he has the patience of a saint ;)
<EriC^^> we're almost there (i hope)
<ducasse> EriC^^: unless he expects handholding through installation...
<BluesKaj> savng about 65bucks /mos by going with voip service
<daftykins> hehe yeah, in fairness until such time as i gave out my landline number for work purposes mine wouldn't get much use either ;D *BUT* it was good practice as i could almost offer to set this up for client offices now
<BluesKaj> most of my friends here use voip now due to the Bell Canada monopoly gouging that's still in effect on regular landline phones and long distance ripoff rates
<BluesKaj> a lot of Bell consumers are afraid to switch, especially seniors who continue to be fleeced, but fear the consequences of changing their phione services
<daftykins> hrmm
<ducasse> i have the impression most people here just use mobiles for everything, but i think voip is popular with businesses.
<BluesKaj> all kinds of rumours about voip being unreliable and losing your phome number etc, being spread by the "phone company"
<Wirehunter> BluesKaj, Voip using sip trunk? Or using cloud based pbx+
<BluesKaj> sip
<BluesKaj> bell lines
<BluesKaj> dry loop
<daftykins> i'm a bit new to it but i think even a cloud PBX uses a SIP trunk to call out :D
<ducasse> daftykins: tell me this guy is not trolling - http://termbin.com/cooj
<daftykins> definitely, too suspect being called eric too
<Wirehunter> daftykins, I think so, but you don't connect to the sip trunk using your own pbx if you have cloud pbx, right?
<daftykins> there's only one EriC^^!
<daftykins> Wirehunter: i think it'd be preconfigured by your provider
<daftykins> i had to configure my voice gateway device as a 'trunk' and then set up incoming + outgoing routes for dialling in and out with my landline :D
<daftykins> i have incoming ring a 'ring group' of 3 extensions :D
<daftykins> ooh i just set the date and time on the phone! how exciting ;D
<BluesKaj> i was informed that both received outbound calls were all sip trunk/ landline afaik
<EriC^^> if that guys trolling.. my god
<ducasse> EriC^^: but yesterday he managed to resize windows on his own _and_ install ubuntu (although in the wrong mode), and now he doesn't know which button to click to drag? i don't buy it.
<Wirehunter> Maybe he should just try using ubuntu in a vm first
<BluesKaj> odd that he doesn't seem to how to rezise a partition
<daftykins> EriC^^: i'd definitely hang up my mouse on that caller :)
<EriC^^> i'm so and so right now
<BluesKaj> seems a vm would be more difficult for him thsm srtting partitions , hand holding wouid be even more intense
<EriC^^> ugh i'm about to explode
<BluesKaj> than setting partitions
<EriC^^> lol i can't describe
<EriC^^> not sure if he's trolling or not
<BluesKaj> afraid to make a mistake
<EriC^^> i dont think i can go on right now
<EriC^^> i'm kind of thinking about what's next and damn..
<OerHeks> EriC^^, leave it ..  he does not respond as a helpseeker would do
<Wirehunter> Is Wubi still around?
<ducasse> EriC^^: be *very* clear that he managed to install ubuntu himself before, so he can do it now as well.
<OerHeks> wubi is still around, but not supported with win10 ...
<EriC^^> reminds me of that movie where the guy had "inferior genes" and he swam with his brother and he asked him how did you do that and he said he just didnt keep enough strength for the way back, i feel like what's to come i won't be able to endure :D
<ducasse> Wirehunter: OerHeks not 8 either, i think?
<EriC^^> anybody know the name of that movie btw? it was kind of nice
<daftykins> nah you can't ever mention wubi, slippery slope!
<EriC^^> i think ema thurton starred in it too
<OerHeks> i don't see my monitors anymore .. just got a fresh one, 27" ... https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/philips273El.JPG
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> cor an upgrade! whos palms did you grease to get that one, OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> thank you neighbour ..
<Wirehunter> haha, I kind of liked wubi. I think Ubuntu is the first Linux distro I tried and I used wubi for that. Years ago, 2009 maybe.
<daftykins> oh good god no, it caused more problems than it avoided
<daftykins> imagine someone coming on support chat with bricked boot, getting them to boot a live session, mount the NTFS volume then mount the image file before you can even diagnose? oy!
<Wirehunter> happened to me :p
<daftykins> XD
 * daftykins fires wubi out of a cannon
<BluesKaj> Wubi is almoist dead. it should be put out of it's misery
<daftykins> i was convinced it had been called unsupported since 2012 releases
<OerHeks> Wubi, Flash, Silverlight, space in filenames ..
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> and wine, ofcourse!
<lordievader> Windows...
<lordievader> :P
<ducasse> i feel guilty for sometimes using capitals first in folder names :)
<OerHeks> wobbly windows are nice
<lordievader> Indeed
 * lordievader still has them enabled
 * daftykins grumbles at lordievader 
<BluesKaj> show off to your windows friends
<lordievader> Meh, I gave that up long ago.
<BluesKaj> that's about all wobbly is good for , same with the desktop cube on kde
<daftykins> i remember playing with wobbly from compiz many many moons ago, but the aliasing (jagged lines of the edges) are soooo offputting :)
<lordievader> Havent seen aliasing in the Plasma/Kwin approach ;)
<lordievader> daftykins: Time to install Plasma?
<lordievader> ;)
<daftykins> i don't run desktop Linux because i don't believe in it
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> and KDE, eww
 * daftykins waits to get lynched
<OerHeks> oh guys, this is new
<OerHeks>  rocket.ubuntu.com ~ rocketchat
<daftykins> o0
<ducasse> daftykins: 2017 will definitely be the year of haiku (beos) on the desktop, i just know it!
<daftykins> \o/
<lordievader> daftykins: Understandable.
<ducasse> EriC^^: he's either very slow or being intentionally difficult, you've been helping him for four hours and he's yet to boot the installer :)
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah there is definitely something going on
<daftykins> damn man, leave him to it - that's not healthy
<EriC^^> i keep thinking maybe he is actually very slow
<EriC^^> basically we're at the very final step right now, booting into legacy mode
<Wirehunter> Why legacy mode though? What was the problem with uefi?
<EriC^^> his windows install is in legacy mode and so is the disk setup that way
<EriC^^> for some reason his pc keeps booting the usb in uefi mode even though its set to legacy in the bios
<daftykins> pauljw: good morn \o
<daftykins> Wirehunter: can't mix the two :>
<EriC^^> he has to force it to boot in legacy mode somehow
<pauljw> hi daftykins :)
<pauljw> EriC^^,
<ducasse> EriC^^: remove esp from usb stick?
<Wirehunter> ah, mbr disk
<ducasse> EriC^^: also, how did he write it?
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> is this the part where it boots at last then you get told it's an EOL release? ;D
 * daftykins plays the sad trombone
<EriC^^> ducasse: no idea
<EriC^^> lol daftykins
<EriC^^> google said acer gets a boot menu with Esc or f12 maybe
<daftykins> hmm, could be any of F8 through F12 i think, can't remember many acers off hand
<daftykins> sometimes the devices might be listed inside the BIOS on the exit page too, oddly enough
<pauljw> they're a pain
<EriC^^> i wonder if there's a way to force it to boot in legacy mode
<daftykins> mmm i think all routes would require manual intervention at that point
<EriC^^> if did sudo modprobe -r efivars what would happen i wonde
<ducasse> EriC^^: either that, or delete the esp on the usb i'm thinking
<EriC^^> anyways i think he's just screwing with us
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> smells like a timewaster
<EriC^^> yup
<ducasse> daftykins: you think? - http://termbin.com/ek7k
<daftykins> i'd have long ago called him a troll/idiot and been banned ;)
<EriC^^> now he's youtube's problem
<EriC^^> *laughs maniacally*
<daftykins> * EriC^^ quickly posts lots of circular youtube vids
<EriC^^> youtube saved the day!
<EriC^^> makes you think maybe there should be a kind of video/voice technical support kind of thing
<ducasse> now just /ignore him :)
<EriC^^> if everybody who came was like that it would make sense i guess, i still can't tell for sure if he's trolling or not
<EriC^^> it will stay a mystery i guess :D
<EriC^^> he does go through a lot of trouble to upload the pics, even though they are almost always irrelevant
<EriC^^> .. i feel like shooting myself in the face at this point
<BluesKaj> well, he thinks he's found a helping hand holder and he's afraid to let go
<Wirehunter> I think that it's a kid installing ubuntu for the first time. Just as stupid as I was when I first did, I probably was 12y/o when I first heard about Ubuntu and tried it. However, I knew how to reinstall Windows, so I didn't need the help he does.
<ducasse> EriC^^: isn't the f12 thing the uefi boot manager? looked like it in the video.
<EriC^^> hmm i thought it would give a boot options
<EriC^^> didn't really continue the video, yeah it does look like the uefi menu
<EriC^^> in his case it gave some boot options menu but nothing with usb uefi and just usb :/
<EriC^^> oh boy this one keeps getting longer
<Wirehunter> Maybe he didn't set legacy/bios mode?
<daftykins> how do you mean set? really the plan should just be to reach a one-time boot menu with both boot type entries listed
<EriC^^> he did
<BluesKaj> I got lucky when i discovered linux, a freind rescued a pc from a dumpster at work that the security guys figured they didn't need anymore and it ended up on my desk here at home. It became my linux test machine and i was away to the linux races so to speak :-), So there was no need to worry about mucking about on our windows pc
<ducasse> worst thing is he did, i still think the mbr was not written correctly to the usb, so it will only boot in uefi mode.
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah that's what i'm trying to do, i thought f12 would do the job
<daftykins> drat
<daftykins> yeah too tough to think of without knowing the exact model machine
<EriC^^> he said it's Acer E1-532-2657
<BluesKaj> some users are better off not installing linux on uefi machines since it's such a chore if they need windows as well.
<pauljw> most users are better off not attempting to install any form of OS.  it's not a trivial matter, even though it seems simple to some of us.
<pauljw> uefi really does complicate matters
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw , yeah uefi is a pita,  and having a pc to experiment on is a definite advantage
<Wirehunter> On some systems, uefi is actualy really nice to use. On my Asus uefi, I can select what bootloader to use. I think it scans the drives for efi files.
<BluesKaj> heh, I just wiped the hdd and went with a dos table, i had no intention of keeping W8.1 on the new laptop back in 2013
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<EriC^^> i think the support channel helps a lot, when i first tried to install red hat when i was 14-15 i couldn't get it to boot no matter what, i kept getting the dreadful choose Monitor type in the installer and after that button it would always give me a garbled screen
<BluesKaj> a Lenovo G500 , suppose it was bit hasty on my part , but at the time i thought uefi was another attempt by MS to block Linux OSs
<EriC^^> i ended up using it later when i was like 16 after i had gotten a different monitor and it "just worked" for me, unfortunately it looked very difficult to use and i didnt know much but to search for some commands here and there
<Wirehunter> I think I can't even use mbr/bios on my nvme drive :P
<EriC^^> so i couldn't really use it for much at all, the channel and all the stuff out there from guides helps a lot
<Wirehunter> BluesKaj, No, maybe you're confused with secure boot
<Wirehunter> But even Ubuntu has keys for that, right?
<ducasse> i learned using linux with a set of slackware floppies and a unix book from the mid-80's. not recommended as a user-friendly approach :(
<Wirehunter> Only issue on secure-boot is that you can't install custom kernel modules as nvidia proprietary drivers.
<EriC^^> that's pretty cool though
<ducasse> Wirehunter: you can if you sign them.
<Wirehunter> ducasse, Ah right
<Wirehunter> But That's not as easy as apt install nvidia-370
<ducasse> hhonestly, i quite like uefi. had very few issues with it, and most of the ones i had was because of me doing something wrong.
<BluesKaj> Wirehunter, no I heard stories about uefi beins a plot etc, guess I should have researched it , but it doesn't matter, kubuntu and debian run fine on it in legacy mode
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i do have a sneaking suspicion microsoft is up to no good with secure boot, though, until a secondary ca is set up that is also adopted by manufacturers. right now they literally hold all the keys.
<ducasse> they've already locked arm down.
<daftykins> ARM?
<BluesKaj> it's too bad I didn't find out about EriC^^ 's experise with UEFI before I wiped the laptop
<ducasse> daftykins: if you want to make phones or tablets that run ms' stuff, you need to lock down secure boot on those devices. users are not allowed to turn it off or add keys - to their own devices.
<Wirehunter> Yes, that's terrible
<ducasse> one day the manufacturer no longer updates that device, and instead of installing something like linux on it it is now a paperweight.
<daftykins> hmm i'm only aware of some weird spin of Windows 10 that's meant for ARM hardware now
<daftykins> like a 10 IoT on the Pi
<daftykins> any thoughts on confirming whether 4K output is 30Hz or 60Hz on a mates ubuntu laptop? i was thinking Xorg log and xrandr, but i'm not 100%
<ducasse> but at some point i'm sure they will extend that to other devices, slowly, so not too many people notice/get upset at a time.
<ducasse> daftykins: xrandr should tell you
<daftykins> ah good good, thanks :>
<Wirehunter> daftykins, maybe info on osd of monitor?
<daftykins> not on a laptop, sir
<Wirehunter> Ah right
<daftykins> tried to tell him just to reboot to Windows to check a bit easier, but nope ;)
<ducasse> i like him, then ;)
<daftykins> oh no he just gave up entirely and called it a night
<daftykins> running a command this late!? ;)
<pauljw> heheh
<ducasse> i can understand that, it would probably involve reading and stuff.
<Wirehunter> So back at creating an installation medium then? :/
<ducasse> my lord. five and a half hours, and _nothing_ to show for it.
<daftykins> quit while you're behind
<daftykins> :D
<pauljw> daftykins, would sudo lshw work?  shows display info.
<daftykins> hrmm not sure
<ducasse> pauljw: looks like it only lists the gpu, afaict
<pauljw> ah, okay
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw -C video
<Wirehunter> Doesn't show refreshrate for me
<daftykins> ah i can't stand it when you give someone a command to run and minutes go by without a response
<pauljw> i think ducasse is right about that just being gpu info
<ducasse> me neither, it doesn't show the screens at all
<BluesKaj> wonder what the correct command would be since video obviously means the gpu and not the monitor
<daftykins> think i might've been on the money with xrandr first time
<daftykins> if not, the full Xorg log certainly should show
<Wirehunter> Well xrandr output includes this for me "1920x1080     59.93*+"
<daftykins> yeah that should be sufficient
<nicomachus> Wirehunter: 59.93*+ is your refresh rate
<Wirehunter> I think the asterisk points out the mode that's in use.
<Wirehunter> I think so
<ducasse> daftykins: the xorg logs also lists it, but it's a bit messier to read
<BluesKaj> yeah xrandr seems to give the correct resolution etc
<daftykins> ah i'm quite used to Xorg logs :>
<BluesKaj> forgot about xrandr ...gonna try to commit that to my poor mrmory
<BluesKaj> memory even :-)
<Wirehunter> So many outputs http://termbin.com/9aue
<ducasse> daftykins: yes, but i was thinking about an idiot user over phone for example :)
<Wirehunter> I wonder if I can connect two external displays on my laptop
<daftykins> ducasse: :>
<daftykins> oh i'd demand logs then
<daftykins> i won't read logs through others :D
<daftykins> Wirehunter: depends on the chip :>
<ducasse> "ex dot oh ar gee vee one point..." :)
<Wirehunter> intel 6200u and nvidia gtx 940mx connected through optimus
<daftykins> hmm 940m surely
<daftykins> probably could have internal + 2 external then mmm
<daftykins> *finally* he responds and only has 30Hz to his 4K TV
<daftykins> 'only' :>
<ducasse> daftykins: over what kind of connection?
<Wirehunter> Hmm, maybe he can add a mode. Don't know if that would work.
<daftykins> Dell XPS13 9360 kaby lake (7th gen) USB C to HDMI adapter cable by startech
<daftykins> same one as i own, except i have the skylake 9350
<ducasse> so probably hdmi 1.4, i'd guess. that would limit 4k to 30hz.
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> 2.0
<ducasse> really? then 60 is possible afaik?
<daftykins> yep, just Linux sucking as usual *cough*
 * daftykins runs
 * ducasse throws a shoe after daftykins
<daftykins> nah could be his cable too, tough call
<Wirehunter> xrandr --newmode?
<daftykins> nah if it doesn't get auto negotiated manual is more than likely to fail hard
<Wirehunter> I had to do that to add resolution for my 21:9 screen :P
<daftykins> ugh those :P
<daftykins> YOLD!
<ducasse> daftykins: oooo-k. he was told to write the image with something else, as we suspected it was done incorrectly. he tyhen spends a lot of time downloading rufus and receiving instructions, then when this also fails he explains he silently gave up on rufus and wrote it like last time.
<daftykins> lmao
 * ducasse is close to tears
<daftykins> what's the definition of insanity, again?
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> more like hope and desparation
<nicomachus> fud?
<BluesKaj> illogical , but not insane
<daftykins> well, it's the doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result ;D
<BluesKaj> erspecially for ppl who don't know that he's actualy doing the same thing in a loop, obviously thinks something in the "works" may have changed
<ducasse> now he's insisting on doing things his way and refusing to listen. well, i'm sure he knows best :)
<BluesKaj> think partitoning and trying install linux in a dual boot setup is too daunting for newbs, They should start with a a simple linux install without all complications of dual booting windows. The leaning curve is much too steep for them
<daftykins> yep either an old machine or a VM
<pauljw> i think they should install virtualbox
<BluesKaj> learning curev
<EriC^^> efivars can't be removed from the live session
 * BluesKaj learns to spel
<ducasse> EriC^^: why not? what happens?
<daftykins> a hole in spacetime occurs
<daftykins> ;D
<EriC^^> i'm thinking maybe just install in efi mode and then convert it to legacy and join the efi partition with swap
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> EriC^^: did you unmount them first?
<EriC^^> ducasse: it says efivars builtin module *shrug*
<daftykins> ah you guys are saints compared to me, i'd have long ago flipped off the screen and set ignore
<EriC^^> i tried sudo umount efivars , it removed it from "mount" but the stuff is still in /sys/firmware/efi and the installer still thinks it's installing in uefi mode
<EriC^^> now i got grub-efi failed to install
<EriC^^> i didnt set an esp in the manual installer
<EriC^^> the installer crashed though :D
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ducasse> EriC^^: run ubiquity with -b
<EriC^^> ok let me try that
<Wirehunter> Why is his windows install not in uefi mode?
<nicomachus> Pentium III and 64mb RAM....? that's gonna be a tough one
<Wirehunter> I find that weird.
<daftykins> hmm,
<EriC^^> ducasse: you mean -d right?
<Wirehunter> I can't think of a reason for Acer to install Windows in legacymode on uefi hardware
<ducasse> EriC^^: thought it was -b to not install bootloader
<EriC^^> i wonder isn't there a way to hide /sys/firmware/efi from the rest of the system somehow?
<daftykins> pretty much always seen Windows installed on a factory machine as EFI if it's EFI capable hardware - so must either be too old, or not be the original install
<EriC^^> ducasse: oh, the man page doesn't mention it, let me try it anwyays
<daftykins> user could've reinstalled via optical and so not gone EFI
<ducasse> EriC^^: now he's installing again...in uefi mode :-P
<EriC^^> whatt
<Wirehunter> :')
<EriC^^> ducasse: i think it worked, in the Something else screen there's no Bootloader location at the bottom!
<EriC^^> !cookie | ducasse
<ubot5> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ducasse> :)
<daftykins> ooh the stacks of cookies are out
<ducasse> daftykins: you want a !botsnack instead?
<nicomachus> !yum
<ubot5> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<daftykins> !dnf ;)
<daftykins> my dad's coming over with a colleague shortly to do my bathroom quote
<daftykins> should be here aaaaany minute...
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> here we are
<pauljw> good luck...
<ducasse> brb
<BluesKaj> too many cooks
<pauljw> becoming a wildfire out there now, isn't it BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well, no point confusing the situation , even if you don't agree with some of the suggestions
<pauljw> true
<daftykins> cor that was quick, measured the room a bit with a fancy laser job and off they go again
<daftykins> reckons he'll price it up tomorrow!
<BluesKaj> probly just a matter of sudo dhclient
<pauljw> wow, that was quick daftykins
<BluesKaj> remodelling eh?
<BluesKaj> renovating rather
<daftykins> my dad's keeping his distance from the quote due to it being my insurance job, so he's got a colleague to price up the total repair and rework ja
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> now i'm messaging a mate of my dad's who works for a competing firm XD
<daftykins> aaaaah now i'm really tired :> been up since last night
<pauljw> ouch
<nicomachus> go to bed
<daftykins> thinking about it, but then i'd be up at midnight probably
<daftykins> i've only got one meal in the house XD
<pauljw> oh no, the dreaded last meal...
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> "dafty's last supper" we'll call it
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> wow i am really not a fan of that word, even hearing it inside my head...
<nicomachus> you know, imagemagick is a GREAT tool, but sometimes I just have no idea what it's doing or why
<daftykins> would it not just do what you tell it?
<nicomachus> you would think
<daftykins> :D
<nicomachus> mostly I just don't know why it keeps doing weird background transparencies when I convert a gif into a montage of jpegs
<nicomachus> so this: https://i.imgur.com/KOqRmuA.gif
<nicomachus> ends up looking like this: https://i.imgur.com/JMI1WVT.jpg
<daftykins> hrmm
<nicomachus> and then when I put it together with webkit as a sprite... https://www.reddit.com/r/nicomachus/
<nicomachus> you get that static-y monstrosity on the sidebar
<daftykins> hrmm
<nicomachus> see? stupid imagemagick is too smart for me.
<daftykins> the funny part is i can almost see the person that made that gif putting it together from the stills to begin, then you're reversing the process
<nicomachus> I made the gif
<daftykins> damn
<nicomachus> from a video
<nicomachus> the biggest obstacle here is reddit's limitations when it comes to uploading sprites. jpg or png only, and a max size of 500kb
<Wirehunter> Anything interesting happened during the 25 minutes I was on my way to the train?
<daftykins> oh it all happened!
<nicomachus> mostly just me complaining about imagemagick and their montage feature
<daftykins> a feat unlikely to ever be repeated ;)
<daftykins> nicomachus: no shh
<daftykins> :D
<nicomachus> oh
<nicomachus> whoops
<nicomachus> my bad
<daftykins> Wirehunter: nah you're all safe, zero excitement
<Wirehunter> Has our friend installed ubuntu already? :P
<daftykins> that depends, have we reached the heat death of the universe?
<daftykins> nacc: \o
<nacc> daftykins: mornning!
<nacc> (at least for me :)
<daftykins> :D
<nicomachus> it would probably be helpful if I knew enough about the options on this man page to make use of them... but they aren't explained very well
<Wirehunter> nicomachus, I only installed ImageMagick because a gem from my ruby on rails application wants to use it for making thumbnails.
<nicomachus> it's a handy program, that's for damn sure. but it seems to almost have TOO much functionality. haha
<BluesKaj> man pages mostly suck for non-coders like me
<pauljw> agree BluesKaj, only seem to help me if i've already used command and forgotten what i did with it. :(
<pauljw> don't get old!!
<BluesKaj> manuals are supposed to use examples if man is short for manual
<lordievader> Many manpages do include examples, unfortunately many also don't.
<lordievader> The quality differs a lot from man page to man page.
<pauljw> heheh... i guess we could write the man pages, but i don't see me doing that, so i try not to complain too much about them.
<Wirehunter> Ah, working on partition table, almost finished installing :P
<Bashing-om> Rain and rather cool out .. thankfully, IRC here I am !
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om, you're here early?
<pauljw> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Outside chores rained out - Things needing doing but will all await dryer conditions.
<pauljw> gotta go for a bit... :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: clearing the garden for spring?
<nicomachus> ugh. since when does archive.is not allow traffic from VPNs?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Well, garden prep is on the to-do list :) . Presently got a chore to attend .. away for a bit . be back soonest.
<EriC^> Bashing-om: do you know a very neat way to fix clogged drains?
<EriC^> i tried to google-help-myself i got salt+baking soda+boiling water, it seems almost worse now the lower pipe suddenly started leaking :D
<EriC^> i dunno if it matters i poured a bunch of vinegar cause it was recommended with just baking soda in the end, that's when it went bad and started leaking from below
<nacc> EriC^: do you know what it's clogged with?
<OerHeks> Baking Soda and Vinegar, use it directly as it starts to gas immediatly, don't inhale! ...
<EriC^> nacc: i think it's just hair and stuff like that
<nacc> EriC^: do you have a drain snake? i think like 10-15 at the hardware store
<EriC^> nope i tried to get the drain thing off but it didn't have a screw at all and screw driver wouldn't buldge it
<EriC^> i was thinking to get a water hose and push it as far as i could back and forth
<nacc> EriC^: the drain cap is usually reverse threaded
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> let me try to turn it
<nacc> depending on the type, i suppose
<nacc> in our showers, there's a threaded screw cover
<nacc> but the underlying shaft (which is screwed into drain) is reverse threaded so you can't accidentally pull it out
<Bashing-om> EriC^: Best solution long term that I know of - depending  on where the stoppage is - is to take the P-trap apart and run a wire down the drain . Most pfyem if in the bath room is haid clogging @ the pop-up plug mechanisum . Here one can just pull that plug and a coard hanker with a small hook will pull that hair out the top :)
<nacc> yeah, a coat hanger is a good idea, if it's clumped already
<nacc> the snake just makes it easier to catch it, as you spin a whisk-like end through
<nacc> EriC^: i will say, if the screw hasn't been budged in a while, they are likely very tight :/
<EriC^> yeah, i couldn't loosen it up
<EriC^> i'll try the coat hanger
<ducasse> after nine hours and twelve minutes: <Eric> eric^ its working now its installing
<EriC^> coat hanger did the job, i poked around in the middle a bit and it started flowing again
<EriC^> thanks guys
<DJones> Too many eric*'s inm #u to follow :)
<nicomachus> EriC^ and Eric.... yea. And wasn't there a Eric____ or something, too?
<ducasse> that's the same one as Eric, and Eric^ is Eric^^ ;)
<EriC^> this is like solving a puzzle, how to get info from him in a way that's easy
<EriC^> dpkg -l | nah, there's a pipe it might complicate stuff, dpkg -l grub* nah it would be difficult to explain the ii at the start, hmm
<ducasse> i gave up on him yesterday, when he refused to answer questions. you're doing great :)
<EriC^> it's like when you play video games, this is one of the hard levels you choose when you start it
<EriC^> xD
<ducasse> dear $deity, now crazytux is here as well :-(
<BluesKaj> panic city
<Bashing-om> EriC^: Put a small hook on the coat hanger - see what you can pull back out .
<BluesKaj> he's become totally intimidated by the process...can't think for himself at all
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: EriC^ A 12 year old ? Seems likely .
<BluesKaj> maybe
<ducasse> what's he going to _do_ with ubuntu when it's finally installed? we're all going to need professional help if he keeps coming back for every little thing.
<EriC^> he could be 12
<EriC^> i think he's older but not so good with computers
<ducasse> if he's a kid, then why not just say so?
<EriC^> he has a cellphone
<EriC^> i guess he's like 30
<EriC^> he reminds me a tad when i helped my dad to try to install lubuntu
<Bashing-om> 30 then is no excuse for a failure to think :)
<EriC^> he was asking every single step of the way, probably cause he knows i'm alright with computers or something
<ducasse> right now i think he's asking proactively, if you know what i mean? so that if he hits a problem, he's already got your attention.
<EriC^> then i told him to kind of get adventurous and stuff and he kind of went for it
<EriC^> i think i was like what have you done the next time we talked
<EriC^> yeah he's a tough one to crack
<EriC^> the guy from the channel
<EriC^> well he's done finally (almost)
<EriC^> hopefully ubuntu benefits him
<ducasse> let's hope so. you deserve a beer or something for this one :)
<EriC^> ducasse: that -b flag for ubiquity was awesome, it can save a lot of time in cases like this for converting from uefi to legacy and such
<EriC^> i learned parted -sl for ignoring those pesky ignore/continue questions that wont let it work with termbin
<EriC^> i think he's just screwing with us i swear
<EriC^> lol i say choose /dev/sda the first one (it's already highlighted) he pastes [] - /dev/sdb ....i dunno who knows
<EriC^> i hope he says something in the end like, ha ha i was just screwing with you guys, i'm actually <some famous dev here or something> and i was just really bored today and a little drunk
<Bashing-om> EriC^: ^ in that case . I would not know to be very angry .. and very relieved :) I lost patience with him several days ago .
<EriC^> yeah i'd be pretty pissed if he said that
<EriC^> it would make a lot more sense though
<EriC^> mystery solved and all
<EriC^> we're practically dos'ing imgur today :D
<ducasse> EriC^: if that does turn out to be the case, i'm going to swear at him for wasting so much volunteer time...
<BluesKaj> somehow I don't think he's a dev just playing around for his own amusement ...this has gone on too long for that
<EriC^> i wonder how they used to manually boot grub in the older days
<ducasse> they didn't, they used lilo :-P
<EriC^> with uefi ls -l shows the uuid of the partitions, so it's easy to write it in the linux command to use root=UUID= but what about in legacy ls just shows the hdd names
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> if you had a kazillion hdd's and partitions then giving it root=/dev/<your best guess here> would suck
<EriC^> unless there's a better way, involving making a pitstop at the initram shell or something?
<EriC^> i'm off for a drive
<ducasse> EriC^: enjoy :)
<pauljw> later..
<EriC^> screw it, little lazy now, i'll just drink some beer or something in bed
<EriC^> lol
<pauljw> heheh
<ducasse> you deserve it :)
<Bashing-om> Be careful . IRC does not have all the idiots .
<ducasse> "beer in bed - you're worth it!"
<Wirehunter> I'm working on a report on my internship using word 2016 in a vm running windows 10. It's truly an awful experience with freezes and crashes. Would not recommend.
<Wirehunter> I should have used LaTex :(
<ducasse> it's not too late - repent! ;)
<Wirehunter> Yes it is, It has to be handed in within 2 hours
<Wirehunter> The worst thing is that I started out with LaTex and switched to Word from laziness.
<ducasse> ah. then i guess you just have to hope the next two hours are relatively troublefree :(
<Wirehunter> And It's so weird that Sharepoint integration is horrible on Word 2016. I never had any issues with word on OS X, but well, my MacBook is ancient. :P
<ducasse> Bashing-om: finished outside for the day?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Oh, not uet . still with water delivery issues :( In and out of the house looking the sloppyation over . Beginning to think the pressure switch is the problem on the well head .
<Bashing-om> yet*
<ducasse> is it going to be a lot of work and/or expensive to fix?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Worst case if it is the pressure switch - bout 40 USD and an hour of time . Been there before :)
<Bashing-om> ( I got a plan to check and see !)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: oh, that's not too bad i guess. best of luck anyway, may your property not turn into a swamp :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Too late for the swamp - hard rains last night ! That the reason why I have not gone under the house(s) looking for water leaks .
<ducasse> oof :( i'm lucky enough not to have such problems :)
<Bashing-om> Pros and cons of living on a farm ( retired ) and in an old old farm house :)
<ducasse> this is a modern terrace (i think is the right term) halfway up a hill, so water has somewhere it would rather be :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: "modern terrace" built on a concrete slab ? Worst case situation then is a water leak in the pipes embeded in that slab !
<ducasse> i honestly do not know exactly how it's buildt, i've never tried ripping it all up :) they tore down the porch last summer, and beneath that was a layer of some sort of polystyrene or something and a thick layer of gravel - for drainage, they said.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Uh Huh .. let us not fret over what ain't . No leak no worry !
<ducasse> Bashing-om: was kind of sad when the underfloor heating in the bathroom broke, though. "yeah, we'll have to rip up the floor for a week or so to fix this", so they just installed this heater thingy over the door.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Sure soinds like " concrete slab " .. pros and cons ...  pros and cons ! .. Fine 'til there is a "problem" .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: yep, glad it's not something i need to deal much with if something happens.
<ducasse> better get ready for bed, nearly midnight and been here for 14 hours :-/
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Rest and recouperation - At that time of 14 hours my eyes do not funtion too well and difficult to engage brain .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: me neither, getting old i guess ;) ttyl!
<Bashing-om> Nighy note ducasse :)
<Wirehunter> Is anyone running nvidia optimus using bumblebee? I tried that when I first installed this laptop, but gave up because I didn't get it to work.
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> crawdcontrol: morning
<lotuspsychje> bye
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Odroid-C2-Armbian-662512693
<lotuspsychje> cool desktop
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: can you do invites on discuss?
<OerHeks> Yes, i think so
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: can you invite dax to here, got some trigger requests :p
<OerHeks> channel mode +i - Enables use of the invite
<lotuspsychje> oh
<OerHeks>  /invite dax
<OerHeks> hmm ik weer niet?
<ducasse> *yawn*
<ducasse> morning all
<OerHeks> Hi ducasse
<OerHeks> maybe you can answer that, howto invite someone?
<OerHeks> ( to this channel, that is)
<ducasse> hi oerheks, how's drabber, you and your mother?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ./invite nick should work
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<OerHeks> we are fine, mom is in the hospital, waiting.
<ducasse> hi lotus
<ducasse> OerHeks: well, at least she's in good hands. mine is back home, thankfully, but i'm keeping a close watch on her from now on ;)
<OerHeks> Ah, good news then, ducasse
<ducasse> and you lotuspsychje, all good?
<lordievader> OerHeks: From the help: INVITE <nick> [<channel>]
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah 3 days off here mate
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: good morning
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> we cant stop growing old right, someday its out turn
<lotuspsychje> *our
<lotuspsychje> morning BobbyJr
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: wich was your first distro ever you installed on your pc?
<ducasse> slackware, don't remember which version.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: mine was redhat, some old version where you was able to choose KDE or gnome at setup
<lotuspsychje> networking was a hell to get working lol
<lotuspsychje> gnome looked so nice though, with big icons
<ducasse> neither of those existed at the time i started with linux, i used fvwm for years. i still really like fvwm v1.24r for that reason :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> oh no..crazytux is back from the dead
<ducasse> *groan*
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<ducasse> OerHeks: what do you think about merging the unused space into the extended partition and then sdb5 while running? http://i.imgur.com/Qhd48RZ.png
<lordievader> ducasse: You can't, that would involve moving the start of the partition, that cannot happen live. Moving the end of a partition can happen live.
<ducasse> OerHeks: that was what i thought, thanks for confirming!
<lotuspsychje> re
<lotuspsychje> !grep
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: while you're mentioning grep, found a nice site for learning regex - http://regexr.com/
<lordievader> On that note, this is also a nice way of playing with regex: https://regexcrossword.com/
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i found a new grep wiki, would look better on the !grep trigger, thats why
<ducasse> lordievader: good one, thanks! into my bookmarks it goes :)
<ducasse> (man, i need to clean those up one day...)
<lordievader> !factoids
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-discuss's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<lotuspsychje> edited july 2016
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Thought you could contribute in improving the bot somewhere...
<ducasse> dax manages the triggers, right?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yes, ive tried that before and the result goes to ubuntu-ops, but nothing never happens
<lotuspsychje> dax is the only one changing stuff for us
<ducasse> same here
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: what if we get together, go through the existing triggers and try to update the ones pointing to old/useless info, then submit it to dax? we'd have to ask him first, of course, but do you think he'd agree?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ive been doing this few months ago with him already
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: oh :) let me know if you want help, then :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: now its a real few adds needed
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: dax changed like more then 40 triggers with me going through the whole list
<ducasse> great! there was a lot of junk there...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but always nice if you find one more :p
 * ducasse still thinks the !anyone trigger should be brought back...
<lotuspsychje> the real reson for me wasnt the mess, but to make an easier support for us
<lotuspsychje> yeah, your right, !anyone and !test were pretty usefull
<ducasse> if only people would actually _read_ the links in the factoids...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lol yeah, well some links are better then others of course
<lotuspsychje> but before the checkup, alot of dead links i found
<OerHeks> maybe when we put the url first, then text, people read?
<ducasse> we should have a !secureboot trigger, or add a comment about it to !dkms
<OerHeks> i want !anyone back
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: thats an idea
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: think secureboot is described in the !uefi
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: thats why i want the invite of dax so bad :p he's the one we need
<ducasse> nothing about sb in !uefi, and only a short section on the wiki page. nothing about problems with dkms.
<OerHeks> He might be asleep now
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: oh, ok
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: what would you love to see described in !secureboot exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !dkms
<ubot5> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS 2012 edit, still usefull ducasse ?
<lotuspsychje> afternoon Wirehunter
<Wirehunter> afternoon lotuspsychje
<Wirehunter> afternoon all
<OerHeks> i'll ignore names with poo* and crap*. if someone feels like it, help them
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i dont do ignores, like to know whats happening
<OerHeks> ignore as in read, not answer
<lotuspsychje> ah
<pauljw> morning lotuspsychje, everyone.
<lotuspsychje> its sounds a bit like crazytux craptalk
<OerHeks> hey paul
<pauljw> hi OerHeks
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: something like "secure boot can cause problems with kernel modules built manually or via dkms. disable it or ask for help on signing modules yourself if you experience this."
<ducasse> morning pauljw
<pauljw> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: sounds usefull, but alot of other issues can be caused on secureboot on/off
<lotuspsychje> like wifi etc
<lotuspsychje> nvidia cards
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yes, those are because the modules are built by dkms or manually :)
<ducasse> virtualbox also
<lotuspsychje> right, well if there's a !secureboot made, we'l need your help
<Wirehunter> I disabled Secureboot myself, still using uefi. I'm getting a "You are booting in insecure mode" message in the top-left on the post screen.
<ducasse> just a suggestion :)
<Wirehunter> Just because Nvidia wanted me to :/
<lotuspsychje> look what lotus found
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<ducasse> Wirehunter: you can actually keep sb enabled and just disable kernel module validation, if you absolutely want to.
<ducasse> yay lotus! ;)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: does those fit your needs?
<Wirehunter> ducasse, I don't really mind having it off. I think the message is kinda funny. yet it's not less secure then the legacy way.
<Wirehunter> Can't use bios as it doesn't allow to boot from nvme though
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: that second one is what i'm talking about, i'll definitely bookmark that for use later. i'm getting tired of explaining it over and over :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: and would you add those in a same trigger or so? like secureboot is a....blabla check also !dkms ?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: the dkms page is the one most users need to worry about, i've only come across one wanting to do the whole signing thing.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: could just add that second link to the dkms trigger.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: is that direct combinated with secureboot? or rather a part of secureboot?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: dkms? no, but it's about the only user-visible thing that gets affected by it.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: dont see a direct link via UEFI wiki neither to dkms
<lotuspsychje> but in the link its subcategory https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<OerHeks> is it fool-an-ubuntu-supporter-day ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> question - answer - 'wait, let me try this first
<ducasse> OerHeks: no, that was yesterday :-/
<OerHeks> What timezone are you in?
<lotuspsychje> nordic
<ducasse> CET
<OerHeks> ahhh, we are in UTC+2
<lotuspsychje> 12h23
<ducasse> https://time.is/CET
<OerHeks> oh
<OerHeks> pi day 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286 208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481 117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233 786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006 606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146 951941511609433057270365759591953092186117
<OerHeks> 381932611793105118548074462379962749
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> we'll need to eat cake at 15:09:26, then :)
<lotuspsychje> https://youtu.be/roPrQyrbxkQ
<lotuspsychje> follow the white rabbit
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: came across this i3 shot you might want to see - https://imgur.com/a/LCKQE
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: neat!
<ducasse> it _can_ look quite nice.
<ducasse> there are tons of them on /r/unixporn, btw
<lotuspsychje> keep forgetting that site
<lotuspsychje> lol prank your friends: http://www.scaryandfun.com/scary_pop_ups.html
<ducasse> going out for a bit, brb
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<lotuspsychje> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Valve-Hires-Keith-Packard
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> vos is whatis?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hey
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett, ioria welcome, we are all gathered here :p
<ioria> lol
<lotuspsychje> alot of funtalk here these days
<ioria> lotuspsychje, really ? ..þ good
<ioria> lotuspsychje, about ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ubuntu of course, we are lovers of it right
<ducasse> good place to discuss how to progress on difficult support issues, etc
<BluesKaj> big storm missing us for a change ...yay
<lotuspsychje> usefull news/hints to be used in #ubuntu yes
<ioria> i see
<lotuspsychje> ioria: how are things in italy?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, bas as usual ... thanks for asking :]
<lotuspsychje> bad?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, a lot of earthquakes
 * cfhowlett is living in Japan and laughing when others complain of quakes ...
<ioria> cfhowlett, yeah... it's true..
<lotuspsychje> the whole worl is shaking...
<cfhowlett> I blame the Donald ...
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yep .... butterfly effect
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  you know the movie ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah ive seen that
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  it's weird
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  there are sequels (2, and 3)  but terrible
<lotuspsychje> didnt see those
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  good
<ducasse> ioria: i saw #1 and #2, #2 was _horrible_
<ioria> ducasse, right
<ducasse> didn't bother with them after that
<ioria> right again
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: seems likes dax is deeeep asleep lol
<lotuspsychje> no triggers for us today : (
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: you tried poking him with a stick? ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> a regular users shouldnt poke ops with a stick no?
<ducasse> probably not :)
<cfhowlett> but how else would we amuse ourselves?
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: your always risky indeed
<ioria> EriC^^, marhaban bika
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> the whole crew is here :p
<lotuspsychje> ioria: you skared him :p
<ioria> lol
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: like my wallpaper? http://imgur.com/a/QSkhd
<cfhowlett> nice!
<cfhowlett> that purple!
<lotuspsychje> ill plant it on every machine ill sell
<lotuspsychje> or repair/upgrade
<ioria> lotuspsychje, cool.... re-energize your pc !!!
<lotuspsychje> ioria: you understand the slogan, nice!
<lotuspsychje> ioria: like going to a sauna/wellness right
<lotuspsychje> refresh your system, going back to the source
<lotuspsychje> hi pavlushka
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  yep...
<pavlushka> Hello lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> oO
<BluesKaj> looks like a problem with Erik^^'s connection ....wonder how stable the lines are in Beirut
<lotuspsychje> IRCFrEAK: hi
<lotuspsychje> lol klined
<pavlushka> lol
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: whats going on with your dns?
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: idk man
<nicomachus> I fought it all night last night, but I'm just not resolving anything
<lotuspsychje> one machine, different isp's?
<nicomachus> and now I'm on a different network and still not resolving, so i'm starting to think it's this machine.
<nicomachus> yea, different ISPs same machine.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: wich ubuntu version/flavor?
<nicomachus> vanilla 16.04
<nicomachus> .2
<lotuspsychje> .2 or .1 iso?
<lotuspsychje> kk
<nicomachus> I tried adding additional DNS servers from the "Edit Connections" menu but I guess that didn't take
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: have you tried a network-manager restart?
<nicomachus> uhhhhh....
<nicomachus> you know what
<nicomachus> I should probably try rebooting
<nicomachus> well, that did it
<nicomachus> gd
<lotuspsychje> great
<nicomachus> I was trying to fix this all night and you're just like "have you tried turning it off and back on again?"
<nicomachus> bastard :P
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<ducasse> lol
<lotuspsychje> good ol reboot have fixxed alot in life :p
 * nicomachus slinks away to the coffeepot
<lotuspsychje> thats why i hate hibernate so much
<lotuspsychje> ppl should start and halt their system always
<lotuspsychje> i dont get why a system should sleep, if your not gonna use it
<ioria> lotuspsychje, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8
<lotuspsychje> lets c :p
<lotuspsychje> ioria: lol
<ioria> lotuspsychje, great IT assistance  :p
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> ill use that in my business :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje, lol
<ducasse> great show :)
<pavlushka> rofl @ ioria 's link
<lotuspsychje> yobagme: hi
<yobagme> lotuspsychje: good morning.
<yobagme> man i hate daylight savings
<lotuspsychje> yobagme: howso?
<yobagme> im not a morning person to begin with. having to set clocks an hour ahead for no beneficial reason messes with my body clock
<yobagme> do you guys have to deal with daylight savings where you live?
<lotuspsychje> not sure i understand savings?
<yobagme> it just means clocks are moved an hour ahead in the spring to add more daylight hours to the day, then rolled back an hour in the fall. its some nonsense practice a lot of the world follows that does nothing but ruin our sleep patterns
<lotuspsychje> isnt that like next week?
<lotuspsychje> 21 of march?
<yobagme> the US moved the time change up a week several years ago. mostly to be assholes
<lotuspsychje> weird
<yobagme> yeah, i was working an IT help desk when they bumped it up a week. the amount of calls we got cause several PCs and servers hadn't been patched with the new time change was horrifying
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<nicomachus> I have an alarm clock that's supposed to automatically adjust.
<nicomachus> but I bought it like 15 years ago....
<nicomachus> so now it adjusts a week ahead/behind of when it's supposed to be.
<yobagme> hahah. so next week you'll be golden!
<nicomachus> well, I'll have to change it back again. :/
<yobagme> utc for all, i say. the idea of timezones is ridiculous
<yobagme> even without the dst nonsense
<nicomachus> well, timeszones make sense.
<nicomachus> timezones*
<nicomachus> DST... not so much
<BluesKaj> the history behind the DST change  https://paste.kde.org/pt2yictdd
<yobagme> yeah, of course it was bust
<yobagme> bush*
<BluesKaj> it was a dumb move IMO ...wonder what lobbyist talked him into that
<yobagme> actually the biggest proponents of dst is the national chamber of commerce. makes sense for them. more daylight hours means more shopping hours
<yobagme> sorry, u.s. chamber of commerce
<BluesKaj> stuff to do, BBL
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey there nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning!
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^ , nacc, nicomachus, yobagme and anyone else I missed  ;-0
<lotuspsychje> alot of mwc news, but not about phones so much, only fairphone2 project
<yobagme> BluesKaj: hello!
<nacc> BluesKaj: hello!
<yobagme> happy PI day to all, btw
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> hate to admit I'm actually on Debian Stretch atm , but I'm still testing Kubuntu Zesty as well
<yobagme> why would you hate to admit that?
<BluesKaj> oh Pi day right, it's also my youngest daughter's birthday
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: congrats to her!
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: everyone chooses the Os of his/her needs right
<BluesKaj> well, loyalties anf=d and all that stuf
<yobagme> Happy bday lil Blues!
<lotuspsychje> freedom of choice = open source
<BluesKaj> yobagme, thanks
<BluesKaj> been testing kubuntu for 6 or 7 yrs, time for a slight change
<BluesKaj> there really isn't too much diff once one has the desktop/themes/fonts /colours all setup
<yobagme> BluesKaj: hey, at least you'll be ready for full Ryzen support
<BluesKaj> yobagme, doubt I'll be spending anything on Ryzen. I'm running a humble 9 yr old amd 5200+ cpu on an HP desktop pc ..not exactly a bleeding edge early adopter :-)
<nicomachus> just report the bug or don't! JFC how hard is it
<nacc> I think EriC^^'s patience yesterday has drained all of our collective patience :)
<yobagme> nicomachus: what bug?
<BluesKaj> infinite patience for sure ...
<nacc> yobagme: they haven't said yet
<OerHeks> bugreport on bugreport without the use of bugreport tools *hips*
<BluesKaj> yobagme,  PIA VPN?
<yobagme> BluesKaj: gasp!
<yobagme> you know too much
<BluesKaj> the IP is familiar, I use it as well
<yobagme> i have to here at work. they block anything even remotely entertaining
<BluesKaj> problem is debian sources sites have PIA IPs blocked due to spamming
<nicomachus> "Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y | Abort"
<nicomachus> wat
 * nicomachus may be filing his own bug report...
<yobagme> BluesKaj: really? are all PIA endpoints worldwide blocked?
<BluesKaj> yobagme, not sure about that , but most North Ameican servers are
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: that's ridiculous
<BluesKaj> yeah nicomachus, i find it strange
<nicomachus> I've noticed a few more sites lately blocking access from PIA endpoints but debian sources???
<BluesKaj> suppose I could try the euro servers
<yobagme> yeah, now i'm curious. give it a go and see what happens
<yobagme> i don't have any Debian servers to try it myself
<BluesKaj> not the mirrors, I'm talking about extra package info sites
<BluesKaj> like this one  https://wiki.debian.org/MultimediaCodecs
<BluesKaj> the wikis
<nicomachus> ohhhh, so not the actual package sources
<BluesKaj> brb, gonna connect to a vpn
<yobagme> BluesKaj: i verified i was blocked too from the texas vpn, but it worked off the switzerland server
<nicomachus> Ubuntu servers are fine for me with a Chicago endpoint
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> ok, this is what I get when connected thru PIA VPN in Texas trying to access the debian page i posted above  http://imgur.com/a/e6TBF
<BluesKaj> bbiab , now I'm connecting to a euro PIA server
<nicomachus> That's an odd "forbidden" page, too
<BluesKaj> forbidden  thru Germany too, think I'll have a little talk with the debian guys and see what can be done about this
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: you need a bouncer. :P:P
<yobagme> BluesKaj: Switzerland seemed to work for me
<BluesKaj> yobagme, ok I'll give the swiss a try ;-)
<BluesKaj> yobagme, no luck with swiss either, well, it's no biggie, just disappointing
<yobagme> BluesKaj: weird. i was able to get to that url via links on one of my servers currently VPNed to Switzerland https://imgur.com/a/omhP4
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It might be that now the page is cached...
<lordievader> It would explain the different results yobagme gets.
<BluesKaj> heh I joined the debian-security chat over at the OFTC irc server ..and asked about the complete block to PIA VPN , no answer after 5 mins
<BluesKaj> I never did get an answer , even from www.debian devs, so i gues PIA is "personna non grata"
<BluesKaj> ok ...stuff to do for a few mins ...bl
<nacc> ioria: OerHeks: feels like trolling
<ioria> nacc, yup
<nacc> "Where can I get 16.04" ... "14.04.5?"
<nacc> what?? :)
<ioria> hahaha
<nacc> i feel somewhat bad, because maybe it's a language barrier or something and that can be hard to tell, but just search the page! :)
<ioria> nacc, numbers are an international language .... :þ
<nacc> ioria: that's what i've always thought!
<OerHeks> "i have ubuntu .." but his cloudname starts with sid ?
<Wirehunter> Oops, I kinda broke my desktop by trying to install ubuntu gnome on an ssd and trying to install grub's efi files on the efi partition
<OerHeks> ..and then label my sata drive as sdb. LoLz
<OerHeks> man, with this full moon period all sorts of lunatics bugging the volunteers
<nacc> certainly feels like it  :)
<Wirehunter> phew, sorted out. Only took me 20 minutes to find out what I had done wrong. :)
<OerHeks> We are proud of you, Wirehunter
<OerHeks> cliffer with frankenstein-ubuntu .. man
<Wirehunter> OerHeks, Hehe, thanks.
<OerHeks> i like to give compliments, but you are the 1st one i could find :-D
<OerHeks> so you make my daym thank you.
 * OerHeks tries to answer 3 questions a day
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-15
<Bashing-om> nacc: Are you free to look at what I see as a packaging error - in main channel ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: about to step away for the night, sorry
<nacc> Bashing-om: i can try and help tmrw
<nacc> Bashing-om: openjdk-9 probably shouldn't be used by anyoneyet (iirc, it's still beta)
<nacc> but i can look at it in more depth first thing tmrw
<nacc> i'm technically a java (well, tomcat*) maintainer for us :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: K; I see you active in #ubuntu-release . Reason that you poped to mind in this regard, IRT: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24179605/ .
<Bashing-om> nacc: Doh ! .. Turns out this is android-studio . Maybe let the android peeps address this ?
<OerHeks> 12.04 goes EOL on 8th april https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-March/003777.html
<OerHeks> yay, the 1st LTS
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> an historic occasion
<OerHeks> jups, steak & beer, 12.04 will be no longer here
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hey goodmorning lotus
<OerHeks> <tab>
<OerHeks> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Let us have yet another Good day in the neighborhood :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> \o
 * OerHeks installs 12.04 before dying
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> nostalgy?
<daftykins> think i skipped 12.04 entirely back in the day
<daftykins> went 10.04 -> 14.04 with my servers
<OerHeks> yeah, 1st LTS, and will be EOL 8th april
<OerHeks> 10.04 .. good old times .. when ubuntu-nl was an active community
<lotuspsychje> !10.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<daftykins> :>
<lotuspsychje> good ol lucid :p
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 had the biggest impact for me
<lotuspsychje> remember it was rocksolid when it came out
<OerHeks> 8.04 was my full linux experience, no more windows
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i dont remember wich one i started
<OerHeks> Thanks to zmvj, zuurkool met vette jus
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBffOZNX8Fw
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> loll
 * daftykins wonders what is happening
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you gotta understand dutch to get this
<daftykins> yeah :(
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: zuurkool is like nasty vegetable they serve in austria with sausages
<daftykins> ah har
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: vette jus is fat sauce lol
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: https://www.ah.nl.kpnis.nl/static/recepten/img_014345_445x297_JPG.jpg
<daftykins> strange o0
<lotuspsychje> the YT is like a singing parody to this
<lotuspsychje> but how thats related to 8.04, introduced to OerHeks beats me completely lol
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ let's all install 4.10!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !9.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lotuspsychje> !7.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lotuspsychje> !6.04
<daftykins> rate limited? :)
<lotuspsychje> !4.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<lotuspsychje> i remember installing warty
<daftykins> don't think i even knew about it at that point
<Bashing-om> !6.06
<ubot5> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lotuspsychje> ahar
<daftykins> Drabber Drake
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !codenames
<ubot5> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Bashing-om> ^^ The only late release ( I have a disk ) .
<lotuspsychje> hoary, breezy,edgy
<lotuspsychje> feisty,gutsy,intrepid
<lotuspsychje> omg..
<lotuspsychje> 18.04 will be a B
<lotuspsychje> Potentially 18.04: Ballsy Baboon Or... Busy Beaver (A Busy Beaver means a Turing machine that attains the maximum "operational busyness").
<lotuspsychje> 19.04 dreamy ducasse
<OerHeks> no, 18.04 is HBD
<lotuspsychje> hbd?
<Bashing-om> Here Be Dragons ??
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> uhhh TBD
<OerHeks> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/06/shuttleworth_unity_8_carrots/
<OerHeks> searching for HBD + ubuntu gave zipp :-D
<OerHeks> http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-extends-ubuntu-12-04-support-for-paying-customers/
<daftykins> that's a lot of dinero
<OerHeks> who would do that ..
<daftykins> those caught beneath managers perhaps :D
 * OerHeks looks in #u .. that Kiiki again .. 
<daftykins> bad customer?
<OerHeks> first trolling, then accusing me of lying about my hardware.
<daftykins> o0
<OerHeks> i have the same ati 5450 running fine, 2 monitors, i can even run 2 video's
<daftykins> must be someone with remnant fglrx or different versions of something
<OerHeks> well, the stupid questions yesterday, not leaving the channel, and claims he installed 16.04.2 now
<OerHeks> so /ignore
<daftykins> *nod*
<Bashing-om> Outa here - More much later .
<EriC^^> morning
<OerHeks> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey OerHeks
<OerHeks> Just voted for our gouvernment-poosers
<OerHeks> now we have to wait 'till tuesday for the results... like it was 1888
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> what does poosers mean?
<OerHeks> They say a, and do b, and make up reason c
<OerHeks> just normal politics
<EriC^^> ah :D
<ducasse> good morning all!
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, what's up? :)
<EriC^^> not much, raining heavily here
<EriC^^> what about you?
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> OerHeks: was it paper based?
<ducasse> now i have tea, so all is good. morning, daftykins.
<daftykins> :D i have coffee and a southern fried chicken wrap
<daftykins> weirdest bulb i ever bought https://www.dropbox.com/s/q2t6hnd1nhipkxl/IMG_20170315_082156.jpg?dl=0
<ducasse> daftykins: from a distance it looks like there are three tiny candles inside it :)
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> i cycled ever so gently with it!
<ducasse> daftykins: considering this to replace my aging rpi2 - https://osmc.tv/vero/
<ducasse> not that i need 4k or hdr _now_, but you never know :)
<daftykins> uh oh the OSMC folks
<daftykins> :>
<ducasse> *shrug* haven't tested that in a couple of years or so.
<daftykins> all the cool kids seem to be using LibreELEC these days, at least it worked well for my clients old atom+ion1 x86 HTPCs
<daftykins> but yeah, not sure what i'd buy today - i'm using a first gen Amazon FireTV right now
<ducasse> i'm no longer a cool kid ;)
<ducasse> atm i'm running xbian, which i quite like.
<daftykins> ah if you run anything debian based and want Kodi, then i have several sharp items i'd like to introduce you to...
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> the weird thing is that it's been working like an absolute charm, compared to everything else i've tried.
<daftykins> we just get too many folks coming in that don't know how much the debian folk bastardise Kodi due to their crazy beliefs
<ducasse> oh, this doesn't run debian kodi, but xbian kodi. big diff.
<ducasse> they add a repo, replace a few packages and add some. their own kernel, libcec etc.
<daftykins> they actually up to date with current releases then?
<ducasse> i'm on 17 something now.
<daftykins> ja
<daftykins> personally CEC annoys me more than it could ever be of any use :)
<daftykins> had to disable it on my clients 4K bluray player 'cause it kept interrupting what they were watching with another source, by making the receiver change to it
<OerHeks> daftykins, yes paperbased, as voting machines can be hacked by powerled
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> here it kept resetting the resolution and screen calibration, so i had to disable it as well.
<daftykins> ah har
<ducasse> really annoying, every time i switched to that output i had to recalibrate the screen. veeery funny.
<daftykins> sounds like some kinda desktop Linux!
 * daftykins ducks
<ducasse> it is, after a bit of fiddling it's much better than any of the alternatives ;)
<OerHeks> i think you need a bigger monitor, ducasse, at least 29"
<ducasse> no room for more, i've got 3x24"
<ducasse> might swap one of them for a 27", but not 29"
<OerHeks> oh oke
<OerHeks> i got this 29" inch for free, was happy the 1st hour .. now i understad
<OerHeks> c/understand
<ducasse> they're too big imo
<OerHeks> if it had hdmi, i would make it a tv, just connect it to the cable-box
<ducasse> right, it would be an excellent bedroom tv for example. what kind of inputs does it have?
<OerHeks> dvi & vga :-(
<ducasse> you can get dvi -> hdmi cables, i've got one
<OerHeks> i know, but the cable-box does not like that stuff
<ducasse> ah.
<OerHeks> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> \o
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks , ducasse
<BluesKaj> I'm up early...again
<OerHeks> Just in time, it is your turn, next support Q is yours :-D
<BluesKaj> heh. I need more coffee in that case
<ducasse> BluesKaj: what do you think of this? thinking of getting one. https://osmc.tv/vero/
<BluesKaj> seems impressive, has a kodi OSMC based on debian so it looks like it has a lot of options
<BluesKaj> more upscale approach than those chinese kodi boxes
<ducasse> yeah, i don't want one of them, try to avoid cheap chinese stuff as most of it's crap.
<ducasse> it looks to do what i'm likely to need for at least a few years.
<BluesKaj> yeah exactly , a rpi3 with raspbian-pixel and kodi would be much better
<BluesKaj> than the junky chinese black boxes
<ducasse> agreed, but afaik it does not do hevc, which i want support for.
<BluesKaj> ok, 4k compression codec (had to do some reading), that's important alright, and the vero delivers according to the website. then it's your best choice, unless there are others that do the same for less money
<BluesKaj> guess $150 isn't too much for a quality device
<ducasse> say it last three years, i can live with that. i can probably use it for longer as well.
<EriC^^> hey Wire
<EriC^^> Wirehunter
<Wirehunter> EriC^^, hey
<ducasse> \o
<Wirehunter> Good morning everyone :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning EriC^^, Wirehunter
<daftykins> Wirehunter: oh i saw you mention bumblebee btw, for a number of years now that's covered by nvidia-prime - depending on whether your machine is a mux or muxless setup
<EriC^^> morning BluesKaj daftykins
<daftykins> heya :)
<BluesKaj> Hi daftykins
<daftykins> how is Eric land?
<daftykins> BluesKaj: hey, catch any snow?
<BluesKaj> daftykins, nope. it missed us
<daftykins> ah that's lucky
<ducasse> snow melting rapidly here \o/
<BluesKaj> too far north here ..we're still basking in the cold and sunshine
<BluesKaj> sun is melting the snow very slowly at -7C
<BluesKaj> will be +4 by sat tho
<ducasse> +10 here, probably
<BluesKaj> we don't get the benefit of any warm ocean currents here, only the whims of the jet stream and whether it's north or south of us
<Wirehunter> daftykins, Bumblebee has been rewritten, still a good choice I think.
<daftykins> hrmm o rly, well it can't be easier than just installing the proprietary driver to get -prime :>
<daftykins> gah another 3 months and i'll be useless at anything *buntu!
<daftykins> too much change
<Wirehunter> daftykins, As it allows for nvidia to be loaded on demand instead of having to reboot the system or log out and back in
<BluesKaj> Wirehunter, yeah. I saw something about that , thinh we can reconsider recommending bumblebee for those unfortunate optimus users again
<daftykins> ah well see that sounds like a muxless setup which is a lot rarer o0
<daftykins> most folks have a muxing setup where the chips just both work at once then whichever is told to run runs, no reboots, no nothing
<Wirehunter> That would be great, but if I switch to my gpu, I get asked to log-out
<Wirehunter> And if I do, GDM crashes and I have to reboot
<Wirehunter> Maybe that's just a config issue
<EriC^^> daftykins: doing good
<EriC^^> raining pretty heavily here though
<Wirehunter> But with bumblebee you completely cut the gpu out, so less power usage
<Wirehunter> I think even less than using nvidia-prime swiched to Intel
<daftykins> that doesn't sound right at all
<daftykins> but then optimus and Linux are just laughable
<Wirehunter> Yes, that's true.
<Wirehunter> And gaming performance still is quite bad. My laptop should easily be running cities: skylines on maxed out settings on Windows. But I have to reduce the resolution to make it even playable. :P
<Wirehunter> Not that gaming is that important :)
<Wirehunter> I'm already happy that everything seems to work with a plymouth or an xorg crash every now and then
<daftykins> certainly doesn't go with laptops ;D
<ducasse> or linux :)
<Wirehunter> Yeah, maybe I'll populate the second M.2 slot and install Windows on that. I hope the firmware on my laptop is at good at selecting what efi bootloader to use as my desktop is.
<Wirehunter> UEFI can make dualbooting so much easier
<daftykins> :) or make it hell
<daftykins> EriC^^ loves a good challenge though ;)
<ducasse> uefi <3 :)
<Wirehunter> On my desktop, in the boot options screen, multiple bootloaders show up, even if they are installed on the same disk. But since it seems so hard on other people's systems, maybe it's not always as easy as this.
<BluesKaj> Wirehunter, you mean gpt don't you ?
<daftykins> no you can get variations in the same family of branded laptop/desktop
<daftykins> nah GPT is solely GUID Partition Table, it doesn't provide any of the benefits
<daftykins> simply one item in the 'recipe' of EFI :)
<Wirehunter> gpt is what you want to use using uefi, but the bootloaders are installed on a fat32 partition(in my case)
<BluesKaj> seems to me that UEFI is a real stumbling block for most dusl booters, mainly a pita to setup
<ducasse> Wirehunter: your machine should also have a boot manager in the firmware, where you can manage boot entries through efi firmware variables. you then hold a key to bring up the menu on boot and select the os/efi binary you want
<BluesKaj> dusl=dual
<Wirehunter> Ah, I've to back my stuff as I arrived on trainstation again :P
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<daftykins> :>
<EriC^^> wb Wirehunter
<EriC^^> i get the feeling you're a spy on a mission or something
<EriC^^> is it true? :D
<Wirehunter> I wish
<Wirehunter> I'm a student commuting by train everyday
<OerHeks> No, he is secretly SABDFL
<OerHeks> :-D
<Wirehunter> What is SABDFL? :P
<OerHeks> oh, come on mark ..
<ducasse> shuttleworth
<Wirehunter> `http://askubuntu.com/questions/1020/who-is-sabdfl-what-does-he-do
<Wirehunter> Haha, TIL SABDFL
<OerHeks> the guy of bug1
<EriC^^> his cover was blown
<EriC^^> these fish are so werid btw
<Wirehunter> Ohw, I accidently hid joined channels by clicking on them. Wat weird magic caused this?
<OerHeks> oh, that was me
<OerHeks> actually, if nobody is to blame, it was me
<Wirehunter> Ah, okay
<BluesKaj> hi de-facto
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw, what's up today ?
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, not much, not near enough coffee yet this morning... :)
<BluesKaj> pauljw, well I've back on my coffee intake to 2mugs from 3 due to sour stomach issues . It seems to help
<BluesKaj> cut back
<BluesKaj> love my coffee tho :-)
<pauljw> :) love it too, I have cut back, but still drink lots...
<pauljw> brb...
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<ducasse> hiya lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse :p
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^ :p
<lotuspsychje> its so sunny over here
<EriC^^> opposite here, it's raining a lot here
<EriC^^> went for a drive, hydroplaning a lot, came back home shortly
<EriC^^> before you ask, hydroplaning is when there's so much water on the road the car will steer by itself to a side
<lotuspsychje> yeah i knew :p
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> aka aquaplanning
<BluesKaj> floats above the pavement alsmost
<BluesKaj> scary wehn you hydroplane at 110Km /hr
<EriC^^> yeah indeed
<EriC^^> most scary is the guys in suv's who think they're invincible
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> some guy was like flashing his headlights and stuff so i moved and he zooms by at like 140km or something and the water splashes my car gives it a wash
<lotuspsychje> 140+140 = crash hard
<EriC^^> these fish are so odd, can't really figure them out
<EriC^^> i put them yesterday in this round blue container, thought they'd have a good swim around, at night i was checking on them and they were like spooked out and not swimming, and the dotted black one became fully red, lost his black marks
<EriC^^> he wasn't eating either, usually all he does is go around eat, he didnt want to eat anything and just followed the other one around(usually it's the opposite he gets followed)
<EriC^^> so i put them back in their usual container that's transparent, he got his black color again and started swimming and eating and they're fighting over food and stuff again
<ducasse> are they still eating puke? :)
<EriC^^> now they're like still freaked out a little, i put food for them, they won't touch it and go grab the food barely get a bite on it and swim down quickly
<EriC^^> so i put my finger over the container and made some noises i usually make to call them, so they swam up next to my finger and started eating casually again, i think they're used to me feeding them and my finger being there
<EriC^^> i felt like a breast feeding girl or something, like i had to keep my finger at the surface for them to eat otherwise they'd swim down all afraid
<EriC^^> lol
<ducasse> you're a dad now, EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> the color thing is odd though, the black one almost turned white
<ducasse> strange, but i know colors changing can happen to certain species. stress, maybe?
<EriC^^> yeah they supposedly get black spots due to stress and other stuff, but the odd thing is that they wouldn't eat in that container so that doesn't make sense, seems like it was causing them stress
<EriC^^> so it doesn't add up
<ducasse> there's very likely a goldfish forum somewhere where you can ask
<ducasse> i mean, what *isn't* there a forum for?
<EriC^^> i was thinking about getting them an inflatable pool and putting it in a corner in the balcony and let them go nuts in it all they want
<nicomachus> http://www.reddit.com/r/aquariums
<EriC^^> it would be like 1100liters so they could grow out to their natural size there and not get stunted and stuff
<EriC^^> right now they're in like 20liters
<EriC^^> it's pretty sad
<ducasse> maybe that's what's stressing them
<EriC^^> yeah it could be, especially that they fight a lot, when i put them in the container first thing they did was red one was chasing the black one around and kind of dominating him not to eat i think
<EriC^^> there's a shop that cuts glass next block, i should pass by and make a custom aquarium for them, like 120liters or so
<lotuspsychje> there, muted all my bug subsriptions
<ducasse> jeez, private info in partition tables? is he serious?
<EriC^^> it's funny he's like ok i'll give 2 disks, but not the rest
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> if it comes down to chrooting to reinstall grub, i think it will be difficult to help
<ducasse> it's silly. why this paranoia? he won't be willing to pastebin result of any commands at all.
<lotuspsychje> !grep
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lotuspsychje> : (
<ducasse> no edits yet?
<lotuspsychje> nop, we need dax ducasse
<ducasse> EriC^^: if he's this concerned about privacy, why is he installing w10? ;)
<EriC^^> lol true
<lotuspsychje> elky: the volunteers of discuss found this wiki for !grep as request: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep wanna take a look?
<ducasse> or if any other ops have the time? ^^
<lotuspsychje> uh oh lag comming up
<lotuspsychje> hi de-facto
<lotuspsychje> !info snapd xenial
<ubot5> snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.23.1 (xenial), package size 7513 kB, installed size 35448 kB
<lotuspsychje> hi nacc
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: how come it says optional, and installed on xenial server?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning!
<nacc> lotuspsychje: because priority means nothing
<nacc> iirc
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it's recommended by ubuntu-server
<nacc> well, there's required and optional, and snapd is seeded
<lotuspsychje> i see
<elky> lotuspsychje: please ask in #ubuntu-ops rather than targetting people. the last time you asked it was midnight, there are more people around now
<lotuspsychje> !snap
<lotuspsychje> elky: we have tried every ways with several volunteers, in #ubuntu-ops, the ubottu request method and specific ops...nothing happened..what else can we do?
<lotuspsychje> only dax helped us in the past
<elky> you need to remember that not everyone reads all scrollbacks. ask in the ops channel several times until you get a response but don't burden individual people who may be, say, in the middle of mixing up a loaf of bread
 * nicomachus holds his hands out for fresh bread
<elky> nicomachus: it's a little uncooked
<nicomachus> oh. well, I'll wait. It's a little early for lunch anyway
<elky> lotuspsychje: it also helps to give the full factoid replacement, the delay now is me figuring out what the factoid should say
<lotuspsychje> elky: i understand the ops cant log requests 24/7, we you also understand we cant spam the same stuff over and over
<elky> once a day or once every couple of days isn't a problem
<lotuspsychje> okay ill remember that
<lotuspsychje> elky: ill spread the word, we can use the ubottu method at crowdy times with the full factoid text
<elky> that wiki page also lacks an example of 'a stream'
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: now you need a wiki editor as well ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<elky> so if you feel enthusiastic you could improve it
<elky> (just pointing out that it says a thing that's not explained)
<lotuspsychje> well its better then howto use the terminal no?
<lotuspsychje> wiki is edited july 2016
<lotuspsychje> and 3 usefull links at more infromation
<elky> well yes, but it's really quite lacking and i'd rather link directly to something that lists some common flags and a few more examples
<elky> so if you think it will have those things soon, then i'll do the edit, but otherwise there are probably better things to link to that are somewhere between that and the man page
<ducasse> if i type up a few additions and submit it to the wiki editors, could it be used? i've been considering helping out with the wiki anyhow.
<elky> i would suggest something that has an example of recursive grep and a stream, and some other useful flags like -i -F etc
<elky> not too complex but just a little more than what is there now
<lotuspsychje> good idea, anything that will help users in main
<elky> ducasse: that'd be great, i'll edit the wiki to that page then :)
<ducasse> exactly, probably -v as well. i'll take a look tomorrow.
<elky> !grep
<ubot5> grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<elky> your turn :P
<lotuspsychje> nice one elky
<EriC^^> did you guys fix the ubottu vulnerability?
<lotuspsychje> yeah another flaw EriC^^ reported a long time ago
<EriC^^> msging from outside the channel
<elky> the what?
<elky> you're supposed to be able to pm the bot if that's what you're wondering
<ubot5> <EriC^^> wants you to know: hello (source: hello): example package based on GNU hello. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10-1 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 104 kB
<EriC^^> still there?
<elky> how is that a vulnerability?
<EriC^^> elky: let's say somebody floods the channel, you kick him out, he can use the bot to flood from outside the channel
<EriC^^> dos'ing the ubottu service
<elky> the bot has ratelimiting
<EriC^^> to 1 user yes
<EriC^^> and how much even for 1?
<EriC^^> !info this-is-a-very-long-string-to-flood-blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla
<ubot5> Package this-is-a-very-long-string-to-flood-blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !info this-is-a-very-long-string-to-flood-blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla
<EriC^^> !grep
<ubot5> grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<EriC^^> !grub
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> !flood
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> you get the point
<elky> not really, and there isn't any bug logged in the bugtracker
<EriC^^> not really what?
<EriC^^> try to stop this channel from flooding
<elky> i can ban you from the bot
<EriC^^> well what if i have 100 ip's?
<elky> then i'm not going to be able to ban you from the channel either
<EriC^^> last time some guy flipped out on the channel he was flooding with dozens and dozens
<elky> you'll get in, factoid and part
<EriC^^> well the channel can be contained, +r
<EriC^^> with this ubottu vuln nobody can use the bot anymore, you'll have to mute it
<elky> considering i'd rather do away with factoid bots i consider that a win tbh
<EriC^^> -.-
<nicomachus> aw. but I love ubottu
<nicomachus> and ubot5
<EriC^^> just say it, "i'm lazy and dont wanna fix it"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<elky> i'm not the bot's maintainer, but the maintainer isn't seeing a report for this either so you've been sitting on this for how long now?
<EriC^^> i told people about it, um, let's see
<lotuspsychje> he reported in #ubuntu-ops
<EriC^^> almost 3 years ago when i first joined freenode/ubuntu
<elky> "told people"
<elky> who?
<EriC^^> elky: lol why are you making this about me?
<EriC^^> the ops were aware of it in the channel
<elky> was the bot's maintainer aware of it?
<EriC^^> as well as pm's to dax later and i've joined #ubuntu-ops a couple times every 6months or so and brought it up
<EriC^^> but anyways i dont have to justify anything and i'm not on trial here for anything, get real
<elky> you're complaining that something didn't get fixed and i'm trying to figure out where you expected us to read
<EriC^^> elky: i dont know and i dont care frankly, i told the ops, they know, just asked if it was fixed earlier, you said "it's not an issue" that was funny, and now you're trying to witch hunt me
<elky> when has it been an issue yet?
<EriC^^> elky: i'm not complaining, you were arguing that it's not a vuln at all, i was responding
<EriC^^> whatever
<ducasse> ok, i put in a request to join the wiki editors team, and i'll need a day or so to read up on formatting guidelines etc before i can write up the additions to the grep page.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: great!
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'll let you know :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you can safely request the factoid on secureboot/dkms now also :p
<ducasse> not pushing my luck ;)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/
<ducasse> there's a -bots channel as well, isn't there?
<pavlushka> Good day lotuspsychje :)
<ducasse> hi pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> Hello ducasse :)
<lotuspsychje> hey pavlushka
<lotuspsychje> our codename discussion from this morning came alive :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/a-look-back-at-every-ubuntu-default-wallpaper
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i think it was sweet of you to give me 19.04 :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> you were still in dreamland
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinner
<Guest28070> Hey
<Guest28070> Is there a way to donate to ubuntu on a monthly basis via paypal?
<Guest28070> no?
<OerHeks> Guest28070, to your local community? or ubuntu community general?
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute there is a paypal button
<Guest28070> aw dang! thanks!
<OerHeks> yw
<Guest28070> oh wait, it's not like a monthly thing but a one time donation
<Guest28070> Meh
<OerHeks> maybe you can set a periodic payment with paypal itself?
<Guest28070> How?
<OerHeks> I don't use paypal myself, https://www.paypal.com/pdn-recurring
<OerHeks> recurring payments
<OerHeks> not sure that is what it sounds like ..
<Guest28070> googled "set up a recurring payment in paypal" and it said that the seller had to set it up
<Guest28070> oh well
<OerHeks> :-(
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-16
<Bashing-om> Here, Better late than not at all :)
<OerHeks> is it  a mouse? is it  a frog wiht one leg ? ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/zesty-button-300x274.jpg
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Humm .. Lotus's logo ? Jump ! Just Jump !
<OerHeks> brave chungy ..
<nicomachus> 20:39 < brendon_> catc a bullet wit your face.
<nicomachus> I see the main channel is going well tonight
<DArqueBishop> The ops were a model of patience.
<DArqueBishop> Obvious troll was obvious.
<nicomachus> There's an easier way to disable the GUI temporarily than editing grub, isn't there? I thought you could just disable x as a service and just re-enable but I can't find that now
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Boot to terminal from grub: systemd.unit=multi-user.target .
<nicomachus> maybe I'm thinking of my raspberry pi. It has a single command from regular terminal that disabled x on the next boot.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning pavlushka
<pavlushka> Morning lotuspsychje :)
<ducasse> morning all
<pavlushka> Morning ducasse :)
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: are you testing 17.04 this time?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse morning mate
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: I am afraid no :|
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, pavlushka
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: sticking to LTS?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: my laptop is on 17.04
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i3?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: of course :)
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<ducasse> been on zesty for maybe a couple of months or so, no problems so far. then again, i don't use any of the desktop stuff and very few applications.
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: great 2 hear
<OerHeks> :-)
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> morning davidj
<EriC^^> morning ducasse OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i wonder if you would bug it, if it gets critical or not :p https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, OerHeks
<EriC^^> nothing irc'ish is critical i guess
<EriC^^> for the guys in charge
<lotuspsychje> oh well, perhaps theyl learn the hard way one day
<EriC^^> i think they wont
<OerHeks> i have been watching that eric dude, when he was pointed to #winehq, he surely did the same as in ubuntu, but now he wanted 4x a chat client.
<ducasse> the trolls are out in force this morning…
<OerHeks> the best trolls use mint
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> anybody ever used pcrack?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i had a suspicion they used backbox, but OerHeks may be right :)
<EriC^^> i actually was trying to crack the password of a zip file i had that i forgot the password to, 3 years ago when uefi wouldn't work so i had to fix my pc back, and i came across the irc channel
<EriC^^> the zip file is encrypted, and inside the encryption zip is another encrypted zip
<EriC^^> i remember the pass to the first one, the second one i dont
<EriC^^> anybody used pcrack ever? i tried to pass it the headers of another zip file, hmm let me check something
<OerHeks> fcrackzip -u -b -l 1-10 -c  <name>.zip # if the length = 1-10 char
<OerHeks> i forgot aA1, <<< fcrackzip -u -b -l 1-10 -c  aA1 <name>.zip # if the length = 1-10 char
<EriC^^> i tried fcrack no luck
<EriC^^> it's a very long pass
<OerHeks> oh..
<daftykins> good morn \o
<EriC^^> i used to put passes like so <,ThIsIsAvErYl0NgPaSs.>
<ducasse> hi daftykins
<OerHeks> hi daftykins
<OerHeks> EriC^^, oh, you used a perfect hard to crack password ...
<daftykins> >:D
<EriC^^> it's like 26chars alpha-numeric  with cases and special cars would take me infinity
<EriC^^> yes OerHeks, pcrack uses though a plaintext attack and statistics
<EriC^^> it's my only hope
<EriC^^> if you know 8bytes or more of the decrypted stuff, and know the location of them, it can make a statistical analysis on it and get the keys used to encrypt everything
<daftykins> "help me Obi-wan pcracky..."
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> before i came to ubuntu i was trying to feed it the headers of a zip file
<EriC^^> it's pretty quick btw, i gave it a whole file as a plaintext, it decrypted it in like 10mins
<OerHeks> I wrote all my passwords down, my brother knows where, in case somebody kills me not helping in #ubuntu
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> this pass is around since i was 16-17
<daftykins> in all seriousness i have thought about how nobody'd get into my accounts if something happened, made me think about it
<OerHeks> seriously, what happens when nobody can enter my mail, computer or disks?
<EriC^^> i remember mainly what i used to use for long encrypted zips, but i think this one i put something else
<EriC^^> do cd's eventually rot and stuff?
<daftykins> they're supposed to, but i can't say i've ever had a proper pressed disc die yet
<daftykins> CD-R's and so on definitely perish quickly
<EriC^^> aha
<ducasse> it helps to buy decent brands, though. i've got a bunch that are many years old and work fine.
<EriC^^> ok so looking back at that zip, i have 2 files, something.txt.pgp which i guess is pgp encrypted and another zip file
<EriC^^> yeah these ones are verbatim and imation, still good after quite some time
<EriC^^> i think i can crack this sucker, i know a lot more about pc's than i knew 3 years ago
<ducasse> the text file could be the password, if you used something unusual?
<EriC^^> nah the text file isn't
<EriC^^> but when pgp files are encrypted, they share the same header or data somewhere?
<EriC^^> i still have the keys i used to do encryption with i think
<ducasse> have you got the passwords for them?
<EriC^^> i possibly have other files encrypted with the same key maybe ill look for similar bytes in them
<EriC^^> yes i remember the password
<ducasse> try ##crypto or #gnupg?
<EriC^^> nah i tried back 3 years ago
<EriC^^> all they were talking about was how to destroy a hdd fully or something
<EriC^^> they didnt warm up to cracking a zip file
<EriC^^> anyways i compared 2 other .pgp files i had, they both start with the same 18 bytes or so
<EriC^^> A8 03 50 47 50 C1 C1 4E 03 44 61 A6 87 AE F9 81 3B 10
<EriC^^> after that they start changing
<EriC^^> !info pkcrack
<ubot5> Package pkcrack does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !find pkcrack
<ubot5> Package/file pkcrack does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you might find it on pentest distro's aka kali etc
<EriC^^> found it, i had it on src dir
<EriC^^> repo package is always nicer though :D
<lotuspsychje> !info fcrackzip
<ubot5> fcrackzip (source: fcrackzip): password cracker for zip archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-6 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 70 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info rarcrack
<ubot5> rarcrack (source: rarcrack): Password cracker for rar archives. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 59 kB
<EriC^^> won't help me i'll need a super computer for it
<EriC^^> this using .pgp header can work i think, it's 18 bytes
<EriC^^> i need to make sure it's the old winzip encryption though, if i used aes not winzip default i'm screwed
<ducasse> just ask the nsa for a copy ;)
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> this is the zip's header 50 4b 03 04 14 00 01 00
<EriC^^> not sure if that's just winzip legacy encryption or aes
<lotuspsychje> i have a supercomputer amd 3200+ hahaha you can use it if you want?
<EriC^^> seems like just winzip legacy! :D
<EriC^^> ok now to try to decrypt it using pkcrack
<EriC^^> breakfast first though :)
<EriC^^> fed the fishes, changex their water, made some coffee!
<EriC^^> i just need smokes :(
 * EriC^^ will resort to smoking the left overs in the ashtray for now
<daftykins> :O
<EriC^^> they're kind of long
<ducasse> EriC^^: i was all out of smokes the other night, and no cash. about an hour later i was looking for something in a drawer and found a full pack :)
<ducasse> $deity knows how long it had been there.
<EriC^^> yeah it's always great when you dont have smokes and you find a pack
<EriC^^> $deity means "who" ?
<EriC^^> or $deity = god?
<ducasse> $deity = divinity of your choice
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<OerHeks> \o/ BluesKaj
 * OerHeks wearing sunglasses, sunny day
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, :-)
<ducasse> 8-)
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj, how has the weather been treating you?
<BluesKaj> it's becoming milder day by day and sunny too, so quite nice now
<BluesKaj> how's your;s ?
<ducasse> not as nice as yesterday (sunny then, grey now), but still fairly warm. luna was outside for over an hour today, that hasn't happened since november or so :)
<OerHeks> Drabber wants to go outside all the time, ladies in our neighbourhood are in heat
<OerHeks> vicious little monster
<ducasse> http://turnoff.us/geek/ubuntu-updates/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> the secret is out :)
<ducasse> he probably had -proposed enabled :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> bloody lags
<lotuspsychje> just got roof worker over and told me total makeover will cost 12.000 euro
<lotuspsychje> auch
<ducasse> that hurts :-(
<lotuspsychje> previous owner didnt finish few jobs on it..
<lotuspsychje> ill try to compare a few, phew :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-patch-2-flaws-513972.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> we had few users with audio issues lately right
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/firefox-52-no-sound-pulseaudio-alsa-linux
<lotuspsychje> wth...
<OerHeks> dont go for firefox esr, with that silly flashplugin
<lotuspsychje> and downgrading silly also
<lotuspsychje> leaves the user in the cold
<lotuspsychje> !esm
<lotuspsychje> http://www.networkworld.com/article/3180992/linux/desktop-linux-the-best-its-ever-beenand-keeps-getting-better.html
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<Guest28070> @OerHeks how much sleep do you get?
<Wirehunter> Good evening all
<Bashing-om> Wirehunter: :), evening, What brings you to our fair channel ?
<Wirehunter> Good question
<Bashing-om> Wirehunter: Good answer ?
<Wirehunter> I don't know what does or did
<Wirehunter> But I just liked the mood here and added it to auto-join
<Bashing-om> Wirehunter: Here you are in good company :)
<Wirehunter> :)
<OerHeks> Guest28070, 45 minutes
<Guest28070> Really? You get only 45 minutes of sleep?
<Guest28070> Dang
<Guest28070> How do you live?
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> no, i sleep 5-6 hrs a day
<OerHeks> :-)
<nacc> i just don't have the time to handhold everyone who thinks they should run their own little cloud :)
<OerHeks> not another Eric___ please
<daftykins> nacc: but i bought this lamp and this bucket of water and you PROMISED!
<OerHeks> waterserver :-D
<daftykins> then you turn up the lamp, the water evaporates and *BAM* cloud!
<nacc> daftykins: nice one :)
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o
<lotuspsychje> hey there Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> I be here, you be here ,, all better now .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yesterday was crowdy support :p
<lotuspsychje> hi nacc
<lotuspsychje> this might be usefull: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/firefox-52-no-sound-pulseaudio-alsa-linux
<lotuspsychje> we had few users with audio issues lately
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yesterday I got in late and left early . That kind of a day . This day I just plain goofed off and stayed on IRC . Only with one thing of intrest presently in main .
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/open-source-radeon-amdgpu-linux-drivers-for-amd-gpus-updated-with-improvements-514007.shtml
<Bashing-om> Yeah - AMD moving forward in keeping their word :) Support for open source !
<Bashing-om> 'nuf for me - gotta cease and desist soon .
<lotuspsychje> nitenite
<Bashing-om> gone nite nite too
<ducasse> morning all
<Wirehunter> Good morning
<ducasse> \o
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> \o lordievader
<lordievader> How are you guys doing?
<ducasse> relaxing with first cup of tea :) you?
<lordievader> Doing good. Had some harddrive issues this morning on my server. The issue did allow me to identify a noisy fan though.
<lordievader> Swapped some cables round and the issue was fixed.
<ducasse> i need to swap the root disk on my file server, intend to put in a spare ssd and upgrade the os at the same time. it's just so easy to keep postponing when it's not urgent :)
<lordievader> Indeed
<lordievader> Recently got some unused hardware from my father, my server is now a whole lot more beefy :)
<lordievader> i7 with 8Gb ram :D
<ducasse> yay :) i'll soon need to swap out the entire server, i think, but can't really afford it. hopefully i can find something decent used.
<lordievader> What is the current hardware?
<ducasse> an old amd phenom2, 16gb ram and a lot of drives.
<lordievader> Better than my previous hardware ;)
<ducasse> there's not a problem running what i need, but i no longer trust the motherboard to keep ticking for long.
<lordievader> Ah, yes. That is an annoying feeling.
<ducasse> it is. you wake up in the morning, ping the server and go 'phew' when you get packets back :-/
<ducasse> i've been keeping an eye on a second-hand site here, and from time to time there are some nice supermicro servers there. as i don't need much i can go cheap, so maybe this summer.
<lordievader> That is stressfull indeed.
<ducasse> so far it's working fine, so best just be happy and hope it stays that way :)
<lordievader> Yes, get enough monitoring on there to get notified right away when things do go haywire.
<OerHeks> morning all
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks
<ducasse> hi OerHeks, how are you and doggy?
<OerHeks> We are fine, but it is not that nice weather today :-(
<ducasse> good here, except really windy. it's warm, though, so no complaints :)
<daftykins> good ol' 'buntu landscape, 5 servers all being upgraded in two clicks
<daftykins> morning btw :>
<OerHeks> It is just a dip, tomorrow will be better they predicted.
<OerHeks> hi daftykins
<ducasse> \o daftykins - i saw the video of mischief trolling you, aren't cats fun? ;)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> they sure are
<daftykins> "dafty! daaaafty! i can't get inside!"
<daftykins> "there are other cats out here, it's cold and i'm scared ;_;"
<ducasse> :)
<OerHeks> grinn
<ducasse> "also, my paws are getting wet!"
<OerHeks> Drabber is affraid of cats, the fat red one and slim black/white dude here just look at him if he is a mouse.
<OerHeks> when i walk by, they just sit on the pavement and move no inch :-D
<OerHeks> "is that a chihuahua? my mom told me different.."  i can hear them think
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> poor Drabber!
<OerHeks> the black/whire one plays with him .. i have a movie somewere, lets see
<daftykins> hrmm i'm thinking of trying out Owncloud to run on a clients file server and give them some capacity-unrestricted dropbox alternative without paying
<daftykins> i'd have to rely on their dynamic DNS hostname though, hmm
<OerHeks> no movie :-(
<OerHeks> so no cat running after drabber
<daftykins> aww
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> good morning to you, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> everything good with the world?
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> joho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<BluesKaj> ducasse, fine here, and you?
<ducasse> good, thanks. cleaned the whole apartment yesterday, did a lot of tidying up, so now i'm enjoying the sense of accomplishment ;)
<OerHeks> Happy ☘ StPatricksDay ☘
<BluesKaj> early spring cleaning
<BluesKaj> teyh gotta clean up my office/den to accomodate the rpi and monitor etc, all kin ds of old pc parts etc need to go the recycle depot
<OerHeks> recycle depot = ebay ?
<OerHeks> wait, now i understand why i got this huge monitor :-D
<BluesKaj> dumped 3 old printers the other day
<ducasse> OerHeks: = recycle depot :)
<OerHeks> ehhh, sounds like it yeah
<OerHeks> i am like a crow, drag home all shiny things
<BluesKaj> it's an electronics recycling company with dumpsters
<BluesKaj> just up the road from me
<OerHeks> monday i get an i3 machine for free.
<BluesKaj> cool
<OerHeks> it can hold up to 16 gb, so a perfect test server
<BluesKaj> my laptop ghas in  i3 processor, quite fast
<BluesKaj> an i3
<OerHeks> this machine is also i3 ..
<BluesKaj> 8G Ram on the laptop
<OerHeks>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-67-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,93GHz ** RAM: Physical: 5,8GiB, 48,3% free ** Disk: Total: 1,9TiB, 15,2% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI2: USB-Audio - USB
<OerHeks> Device 0x46d:0x825 ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 22h 41m 1s **
<BluesKaj> yjis old HP has 6G, but it still runs fast enough with ssd
<BluesKaj> this
<OerHeks> same here, 6gb, as 8 gb will overlap the gpu memory
<BluesKaj> I would reinstall the maudio soundcard , but I need pulse audio because the drivers written for it depend on pulse for flash to work on web content
<BluesKaj> pulse isn't needed on my intel audio machines
<ducasse> i don't strictly need pulse, but i use it anyway. i actually find dealing with it more sensible than dealing with alsa directly, but that's just me.
<ducasse> sound on linux hasn't ever really been easy to deal with
<BluesKaj> ducasse, i don't like pulse because it's another layer of digital processing that i condider unnecessary
<ducasse> i truly agree with that principle, but it makes things easier for me so i consider it worth it.
<OerHeks> firefox 52 wants pulseaudio too..
<BluesKaj> ran FF52 on kubuntu 17.04 on some websites and flash worked fine without pulseaudio on most, but not all isuspect it's the flash version and not pulse that's the problem, because chrome flash on those sites works fine
<BluesKaj> i found some websites flash will only play with older flash versionss
<BluesKaj> it's unfortunate that HTML5 adoption is so slow
<nicomachus> so I was on a discord support channel for a github repo I've been trying to use, and they had this cool feature: https://i.imgur.com/cxxLf2F.jpg
<nicomachus> they also forced you to check !faq and !announcements before saying anything in the main support channel.
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> ..and registered, would be a good thing too these days
<ducasse> that is _brilliant_! :-)
<OerHeks> just hit /mode +R
<OerHeks> *hips* it is beer-o'clock
<ducasse> cheers!
<ducasse> BluesKaj: it's useless, i suggested pavucontrol a good while back and he didn't listen then either
<BluesKaj> yeah, theknow it alls dominated the conversation, but unfortunately they don't know
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol can help but the tricj is to get spdif to send the signal to the hdmi audio
<BluesKaj> out
<BluesKaj> I use hdmi audio out all the time and it takes a few tweaks in alsa mixer and the player to get it working
<BluesKaj> dragonplayer is hopeles for digital audio mpv works quite well and vlc does as well, kodi if setup right does it best
<ducasse> can't recall having to do that, but i could be wrong. i've never bothered to make myself very familiar with the sound subsystem, it's a total mess.
<BluesKaj> yup, it's unfortunate that alsa deveopment was blindsided by pulseaudio, now most audio driver s are written to use it except intel.
<BluesKaj> one can use it with intel audio , but mainly for streaming multiplke sources simultaneously. Most of us don't need to do that
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio can be a short cut tho , as we just saw
<BluesKaj> anyway, gonna call it a day ....later
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \0 .
<lotuspsychje> hey there Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hows the night been?
<Bashing-om> slow, not much action ... 'buntu getting too tame ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lotus gonna wake them up
<Bashing-om> seems they do come out when you come on :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: rocknroll! :p
<Bashing-om> Yer getting into the groove :) Me, I am falling asleep .
<Bashing-om> !bootiso
<lotuspsychje> !grub2iso
<lotuspsychje> !isoboot
<Bashing-om> And ... that's all folks - g nite
<lotuspsychje> nite Bashing-om
<EastTexas> How secure is uBuntu vs Mint or Fedora or OpenSUSE or Manjaro?
<wafflejock> EastTexas, really depends on what you mean by that exactly and what extra packages you install or configure and how you go about that
<wafflejock> EastTexas, I've heard Mint has had issues in the past with not updating packages that had security issues, but would have to dig into those stories to see what the truth of that is Manjaro or any rolling release you will be downloading source and building so can get the latest as it comes out but that may be more or less secure/stable depending on the particular package/maintainers
<EastTexas> I'm looking at web & graphic design apps like Krita, GIMP, Inkscape, Scribus others
<wafflejock> Been a long time since I've used OpenSUSE but hear they have both a regular release and a rolling release option (or at least are working on it) Fedora I've never really run... pretty much always used debian based stuff mostly due to availability of .debs originally and now cause I do web dev and it's convenient to have the same LTS on a server and my dev machine
<wafflejock> you can search for particular versions of packages in different versions of Ubuntu here but for the most part should be fine http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<wafflejock> scribus is the only one I've not used at all
<EastTexas> I use Bluefish
<wafflejock> mm never used that one
<wafflejock> I use IntelliJ stuff mostly phpstorm
<EastTexas> it's good even on W7
<wafflejock> used SublimeText for a while there, VSCode isn't bad for modern JS and stuff
<wafflejock> yah might check it uot
<wafflejock> out*
<EastTexas> thanks
<wafflejock> yeah they've got that here too http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluefish&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<EastTexas> is there a way to override deny from in htaccess & send wp hackers to hell.com?
<wafflejock> eh can do your redirects in the .conf files too don't need to use .htaccess files for the most part when you control the server
<wafflejock> the main apache conf in /etc/apache2 will have what's allowed from htaccess files too
<EastTexas> I'm cheap using a shared server
<wafflejock> how cheap is the shared server?
<wafflejock> if it's more than free just get a VPS :)
<EastTexas> hostmetro
<wafflejock> hmm yeah that's pretty cheap can do a VPS for $5 though
<wafflejock> digital ocean or linode
<EastTexas> I HATE digital ocean or linode all they do is try & Scrape or Hack my Site!  All IP Ranges are BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wafflejock> ah well that's not really the providers fault
<wafflejock> why not just use fail2ban
<wafflejock> people come in from AWS or Azure too I'm sure or any number of other ways
<EastTexas>  I also blocked today all of 'deny from 38' due cogentco.com, psi-net.com bots & hackers    I had a string 30+
<EastTexas>  ips
<EastTexas> what is fail2ban?
<wafflejock> fail2ban will watch logs it does some regex on the files in the logs to get IP addresses of computers that are doing malicious things and bans their IP using iptables I'm pretty sure for a set amount of time
<wafflejock> by default has some configs for ssh and smtp and some other things
<EastTexas> I have walled off from everyone except the USA works like a charm... daily attacks from .ua, .ru, .fr, .nl
<wafflejock> basically I just keep my firewall locked down except ports that must be open and then have fail2ban for any services that are open to being knocked on, turn off password based ssh login and just use a pub/private key pair only open ssh for your IP
<wafflejock> yeah if all your traffic/customers are in one region that's fine
<EastTexas> I do USA only...
<wafflejock> there are also hardening tools you can run to help point out possible issues you can fix with your configuration to help lock it down more or let you know where there are potential holes
<EastTexas> No pays are hard in the USA, worse over the border...
<wafflejock> for the most part things are pretty secure to start though
<wafflejock> yah
<wafflejock> I've had good luck working with people internationally really
<EastTexas> there are a few holes here and there.. mostly .ca for some odd reason?
<wafflejock> but could see how that could be really bad
<wafflejock> yeah well problem with any explicit IP range banning is those IPs might be redistributed or whatever and then you end up blocking someone because of old geoip information
<EastTexas> Infected Jail-Broken SmartPhones
<EastTexas> FYI - Block This Bad User Agent:* com.google.GoogleMobile/23.1.0 iPhone/10.2.1 hw/iPhone6_1
<EastTexas> it targets graphics
<EastTexas> http://androidforums.com/threads/the-second-half-of-mobile-security.1003172/
<wafflejock> was listening to a tech podcast the other day where some service wasn't letting this guy sign up because it thought he was in China because of his IP
<EastTexas> I can relate my US ISP was sold to Canadians & they half the sites thinks I'm from there...
<EastTexas> https://www.webmasterworld.com/search_engine_spiders/4836796.htm
<EastTexas> Here is a new bad UA:  Java/1.7.0_09-icedtea
<EastTexas> I also had a bad attack from .cn today they tried over 50 times!
<EastTexas> too bad I can't remote format their computer 8(
<wafflejock> EastTexas, hah ah well it happens if no one is hammering on your server it probably isn't online
<EastTexas> They only think I'm using WP ;}
<wafflejock> yeah there are always tons of bots looking for old WP installs to exploit
<EastTexas> I hate WP...
<wafflejock> I'm with ya
<EastTexas> I think a micro CMS might be the way to go for most sites?
<EastTexas> you know it's late when cooking commercials are on....
<EastTexas> I miss the Ronco Commercials
<wafflejock> I've got a homebrewed thing for drag and drop to make "blog pages" and has online invoicing baked into it something along the lines of what square space offers but just building it to avoid reinventing the wheel for customers we have with small businesses that want roughly the same stuff
<wafflejock> people want a "blog" and sort of rightly so if they actually publish new content to it but can't deal with working with or maintaining WP
<wafflejock> I mean I can't deal with it, but most people developers or not who have tried are of the same opinion
<EastTexas> if it works it works, but it better be secure 4 sure
<EastTexas> What I don't like WP patch this that & the other thing too...
<EastTexas> left the word about out...
<EastTexas> if I could only click'n edit a post...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<wafflejock> yeah keeping the plugins and themes and wp itself up to date is a mess also just not a fan of having PHP write out the front end the way it does, I like having all my client and server side stuff as separated as possible
<wafflejock> o/
<EastTexas> good night folks.... gota catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's
<wafflejock> 'night
<EastTexas> Which is better Fedora 25 or Mint?
<EastTexas> or Ubuntu XFCE maybe GNOME?
<EastTexas> My head almost hit the keyboard...
<EastTexas> night ya'll
<ducasse> morning all
<linuxterminali_>  hey anyone here I need help in deciding what part of my pc's hardware causing choppiness and random
<linuxterminali_> freezes for couple of second
<linuxterminali_> so that i can upgrade that part
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you doing?
<ducasse> good thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<ducasse> had your morning coffee yet? :)
<EriC^^> morning ducasse lordievader
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, how are you doing?
<EriC^^> great, you?
<lordievader> ducasse: Not yet.
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<ducasse> good here as well, EriC^^, just a quiet morning. _really_ nice weather today.
<EriC^^> same here, weather is ok slightly better
<lordievader> Pretty cloudy here again, though it seems the wind has gone down a bit.
<ducasse> just sun and blue sky here, and just about all the snow/ice is finally gone. not too sad about that last bit.
<lotuspsychje> working day, have a nice one guys
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<OerHeks> hi di hi
<ducasse> mmmmmmmmmorning!
<OerHeks> monday payday , how are you ducasse
<ducasse> good enough, how about the two of you?
<OerHeks> it is raining cats and dogs
<OerHeks> so Drabber is happy :-D
<ducasse> he likes rain?
<OerHeks> well, the light is growing, and the grass too, he wants to go out all the time
<ducasse> same with luna, she's out for an hour plus at a time, hasn't been that since november or so.
<OerHeks> today i started to put my plants outside too
<OerHeks> maybe a little cold, but i think they like it
<OerHeks> next step: bigger pots and fresh soil
<ducasse> ah, i got my mother to promise to help me do a little planting outside by my porch when it's warm enough.
<OerHeks> gardening is fun, yeah
<OerHeks> a little efford gives a ton of joy
<ducasse> i want to see what i can keep alive :)
<ducasse> i have a bit of space here where i'm allowed to grow stuff if i want, so i thought i'd try to make something out of it.
<OerHeks> get a bag of seeds, and try
<OerHeks> birdseed will do too
<ducasse> damn it, every time crazytux is asked for something he is currently on mint, but insists he'd really using xubuntu. he's been doing this for ages now to get support from us.
<OerHeks> yes, ioria is in PM with him
<ducasse> about that or helping him?
<ducasse> last time he was here i asked him to try 16.04 since mint works, but he was really reluctant. curious if he did it.
<OerHeks> helping ..
<ducasse> it just annoys me that he thinks we're idiots who won't suspect he's lying...
<OerHeks> normally i would not say 'i doubt that'
<OerHeks> the longer we give support, the more strict we become :-D
<ducasse> but thankfully it looks like he has stopped wasting our time with questions like 'will installing lxde in addition to xfce slow things down' again and again and again :)
<ducasse> OerHeks: what grep options do you use the most? i'm adding some stuff to the grep wiki article.
<OerHeks> i mostly grep ip adresses and usernames in my irc-logs
<OerHeks> just came over this site, https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.nl/ .. nvidia driver is a collection of holes
<ducasse> what isn't these days? *sigh*
<ducasse> gtg, bbl
<Bashing-om> !persistence
<ubot5> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Bashing-om> Yard chores, back in a bit .
<Bashing-om> Did not take long for splitting out for fire wood to get real old . R&R !
<daftykins> :)
<Bashing-om> !raid
<ubot5> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-03-19
<Bashing-om> G nite
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<acheron-a> hello lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey there acheron-a
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: first time in discuss?
<acheron-a> yes
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: welcome mate
<acheron-a> i'm using ubuntu now
<lotuspsychje> very good, wich version did you install?
<acheron-a> 16.04.2
<lotuspsychje> great
<acheron-a> just ubuntu with unity
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: linux lover before also, or first time ubuntu ever?
<acheron-a> quite a change from mint cinn but i am adapting
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: what made you change?
<acheron-a> unity seems to be the most stable
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: all ubuntu official flavors are pretty stable, and if you choose LTS certainly
<lotuspsychje> !flavors
<ubot5> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<acheron-a> had problems with grub2 failures doing a clean install on 18.0 and 18.1 on a linux certified computer that had never had a problem before installing
<lotuspsychje> well i dont like mint, but thats personal opinion
<acheron-a> at log as secure boot and fast boot were tuned off, i have installed many distros on this computer
<acheron-a> mint has lost focus
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: morning mate
<acheron-a> they were trying to update something in the installer at the same time, as long as you disconnected the LAN, the install would work
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: mint does all sorts of weird stuff, its not supposed to
<acheron-a> mint devs have gotten too distracted creating their own apps for cinn
<acheron-a> yeah, after 9 months, i decided to give it up
<lotuspsychje> thats why i love ubuntu flavors vanilla so much
<acheron-a> especially after they messed up the sound in 18.1
<acheron-a> 18.0 i mean
<lotuspsychje> does everything you want and rocksolid
<acheron-a> yeah
<lotuspsychje> here and there some bugs, but every Os has bugs right
<acheron-a> i created desktop entries for scripts and put them in /.local/share/applications/
<acheron-a> unity picked them right up
<acheron-a> easier to back up and restore settings than on mint
<acheron-a> becaus of like you said
<lotuspsychje> i like external media as backup
<acheron-a> two things i wont put up with, failure to boot and failure to install llol
<acheron-a> yes, i use a samsung T3
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: oh, i have few nice apps you can install on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info preload
<ubot5> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> this one a must-have
<acheron-a> i'm on a SSD, dont need it
<philipballew> lotuspsychje, hey
<philipballew> its night here :)
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: its just on ssd that it works so great
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: good evening then :p
<philipballew> haha! Thanks. where do you live these days?
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: .be
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: you?
<philipballew> lotuspsychje, California
<philipballew> San Diego California, the main town on the Mexico border
<lotuspsychje> acheron-a: clementine, vlc, rar, chromium-browser,mupdf,smplayer,bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: cool, hows the weather :p
<philipballew> high of 75 F today
<philipballew> thats like 22 C I think
<philipballew> in C its usually always between 15 and 25
<lotuspsychje> what a dream
<lotuspsychje> belgium is rainland lol
<lotuspsychje> 8 months a year bad weather
<lotuspsychje> the rest we call summer :p
<acheron-a> !stats
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | acheron-a
<ubot5> acheron-a: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubot5 bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubot5 search <pattern>"
<lotuspsychje> !factoids | acheron-a find the triggers here
<ubot5> acheron-a find the triggers here: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-discuss's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<lotuspsychje> ping
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ & baizon
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hows thats ryzen beast comming up baizon ?
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<baizon> not here :(
<lotuspsychje> lil more wait?
<baizon> my graphics card broke and i had to buy a new one :(
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<baizon> yep, i have to wait until April
<baizon> but yeah i got an AMD 480 4G :)
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<baizon> damn... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B06X3W9NGG
<lotuspsychje> baizon: wow nice one
<ducasse> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> how r you mate
<ducasse> good, thanks. how about you?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> sunday birthday party today with family
<ducasse> oh, yours?
<alkisg> Good morning guys :)
<ducasse> morning :)
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg :p fav us :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: brother of my gf, his sons 2nd birthday
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: well, have fun anyway, and eat lots of cake :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah tnx mate, whats you day looking at?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: not much tbh, i might walk up the hill and take a walk in the woods. depends on the weather.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> norways is such a beauty! im jaleous
<ducasse> i'll probably bring the neighbor's dog, they are too old to take it on long walks themselves.
<lotuspsychje> thats friendly of you
<ducasse> it doesn't cost me anything, so why not :)
<ducasse> i know the dog loves it.
<ducasse> she's an american akita - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akita_(dog)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: bit like that japanese dog
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: very much so, if you are thinking of the japanese akita :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, have a nice sunday all
<lordievader> Good morning
<OerHeks> hi di hi, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how are you doing?
<OerHeks> Good, lazy sunday, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good, got coffee :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj :-D
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj, OerHeks
<OerHeks> heya ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks, ducasse...beautiful morning here, looks like spring
<OerHeks> here too, the trees are already showing a green haxze
<OerHeks> c/haze
<BluesKaj> well, our spring starts when the snow melts
<BluesKaj> a green tinge on the trees indicates summer to us :-)
<OerHeks> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fki8c5td32glcv2/2017spring.JPG?dl=0
<OerHeks> in 4 weeks, i don't see much of the buildings there
<BluesKaj> nice
<OerHeks> going for a long walk, later!
<pauljw_AOD257> hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi pauljw_AOD257
<pauljw_AOD257> hi OerHeks :)
<ducasse> hi pauljw_AOD257, are you enjoying the cabin?
<pauljw_AOD257> hey ducasse, yes we are!  went down to Pigeon Forge for about an hour to do some shopping and couldn't wait to get back. :)
<ducasse> well, have a good time :) i'm working at some translations, struggling with some terms we just don't have our own words for (like email headers), and the ones we do have are terrible and artificial.
<pauljw_AOD257> ah, that's quite a job, best of luck with that.  thanks, we are having fun.  :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje , how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> great here tnx
<lotuspsychje> and you lordievader
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/ubuntu-18-04-beta-1-for-flavors?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<lordievader> Nice to see they used Kubuntu for the screenshot.
<jink> Morning, monkeys.
<ducasse> good morning, all
<JimBuntu> g'morn ducasse
<ducasse> hi JimBuntu - all well?
<JimBuntu> sort of ducasse I woke up a bit earlier than normal/expected... otherwise fine. You?
<ducasse> all good here, still waking up
<JimBuntu> yeah, you could say I am still waking up too. "Irish breakfast, start kicking in already!"
<ducasse> got several inches of snow overnight, not too happy about that
<JimBuntu> I have not dared look outside yet ducasse, I fear what may have happened overnight.
<JimBuntu> It's so dark, I will need to grab a flashlight anyway
<ducasse> it's light here by now, and several feet of snow
<JimBuntu> I'll grab a flash light, brb
<JimBuntu> ducasse, Probably only 4-8 inches of snow at the worst here.
<lordievader> Hey JimBuntu jink ducasse
<lordievader> How are you all?
<JimBuntu> lordievader, I am alive, not bleeding, not freezing, food in the pantry... I call this doing great! you?
<ducasse> JimBuntu: https://photos.app.goo.gl/I4WZrjMLL72iL0Gv1
<ducasse> morning, lordievader
<JimBuntu> ducasse, We get that here, but not this year, at least not lately, lol... luckily.
<JimBuntu> A few years back, not that many, we had 36 inches, a good meter, of snowfall in a single night
<lordievader> JimBuntu: Good to hear. I'm doing okay.
<ducasse> i guess this comes with living in norway
<lordievader> Hey ducasse TIme for snow again?
<ducasse> yup, lordievader - and more expected aiui
<lordievader> Yayy </sarcasm>
<ducasse> on the other hand, so is warmer weather, so hopefully it's only temporary
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: wow still big snow there
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yep, but warm weather is expected, so it will hopefully melt soon
<lotuspsychje> yay
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day all, work time
<JimBuntu> No! You have a great day lotuspycheje!
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<JimBuntu> hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey JimBuntu
<lordievader> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> doing fine, visiting my daughter here in Toronto. How about you lordievader, JimBuntu?
<JimBuntu> Sadly, I am doing as nornal, working :-(
<JimBuntu>  /s/nornal/normal/
<BluesKaj> watching the sun come up over Lake Ontario
 * JimBuntu runs outside
 * JimBuntu runs back inside... it's cold out there... and dark
<BluesKaj> just a red horizon here, looks cloudy above it
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, aboot (not mis-spelled) the same here
 * JimBuntu loves his Canadian brothers and sisters
<BluesKaj> abawt 2C here
<JimBuntu> -6C here
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, our high is ~2C today
<BluesKaj> err -2C
<JimBuntu> any day above 0C is a good day, that's what I say
<BluesKaj> seems colder here than at home, must be due to the humidity
<JimBuntu> cold and wet is way worse than cold and dry, fo sho
<guiverc> :) @ pronunciations of word(s),  :( @ cold
 * JimBuntu figured BluesKaj remembered the infamous movie 'The Warriors'
<JimBuntu> ... and the 70s in general.
<BluesKaj> I recall the 70s, but not that movie, JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, Well then... you need to watch it, although I think it was an early 80s movie... I'm looking
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, 1979, a decent watch
<JimBuntu> ding ding BluesKaj the sun should be rising now
<lordievader> Doing good here, BluesKaj :)
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj lordievader o/
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<BluesKaj> hi EriC^^
<lordievader> How are you doing EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> good thanks lordievader :) yourself?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lordievader> Hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi lordievader :)
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<pauljw> good thanks, you?
<lordievader> Doing good here 🙂
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw....didn't see you there, was away for bit
<lotus|BUG> good evening to all
<lotus|BUG> quick realtek bug
<lotus|BUG> bbl
<lotus|BUG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1755248
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1755248 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network card does not connect anymore" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys tv time
<JimBuntu> have fun
<coffeeguy> hunh kinda used to running sudo update as soon as ubuntu has started
<coffeeguy> must be a lot of security updates since i ran it
<daftykins> ?
<daftykins> how come?
<coffeeguy> it wont let update run for about 5 minutes or less due to something else using the resources
<nacc> coffeeguy: what version of ubuntu?
<daftykins> probably the GUI updater doing its' own check
<nacc> coffeeguy: aptd runs startup as well
<nacc> iiuc, to avoid having to run update in general
<coffeeguy> aah ok that mmakes sense
<nacc> if on desktop, as daftykins said the GUI also runs
<coffeeguy> yah desktop 16.04.4
<pauljw> just configure it to never check for updates then you can do it yourself.
<coffeeguy> well ill run the gui updater to and it will wait
<coffeeguy> manually
<coffeeguy> and this last time i ran sudo update after that and there were still 7 updates for appamour and stuff
<daftykins> sudo apt update
<daftykins> (:
<coffeeguy> i should check update settiigs
<coffeeguy> hehe of course
<coffeeguy> ok paul hehe
<pauljw> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> how are you mate
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx
<lotuspsychje> found new bug at customer and own desktop
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1755248
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1755248 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network card does not connect anymore" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5`> Yes!
<EriC^^> !isitreallyout
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate
<lotuspsychje> rainy day here
<lotuspsychje> hows your day starting lordievader
<lordievader> Alright. Was pretty much dry on the way to work.
<lordievader> But I suspect that will change.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !info netplan.io
<ubot5`> Package netplan.io does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !info netplan
<ubot5`> netplan (source: plan): network server for `plan'. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-5 (artful), package size 27 kB, installed size 146 kB
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, lordievader
<ducasse> all good here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<guiverc> i don't like the last statement in #ubuntu - i think needs a ban!
<ducasse> yep, but he might just go away if we ignore him
<jink> Ignore who? O:)
<guiverc> thanks ducasse (rrn)
<jink> I know who, I was ignoring him already. :P
<ducasse> i wanted to tell him to poison himself instead, but it would probably get me banned
<guiverc> nah ducasse; that's too far  (even if some evil part of me...)
<ducasse> i know, but... ;)
<guiverc> if it rr? enters regularly, a temporary ban may only encourage (troll behavior) so ignoring probably is the best..
<ducasse> they're only doing it to get attention, so it usually works
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader, ok here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing allright here
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<JimBuntu> hiya pauljw
<pauljw> hi JimBuntu :)
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw, JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> Hiya BluesKaj! How is the day treating you?
<BluesKaj> doing ok here, JimBuntu , how about you?
<JimBuntu> Well, it's no longer a Monday... so that's a great start to any day ;-)
<BluesKaj> yeah, some sunshine on Lake Ontario here...almost feels like spring
 * JimBuntu heads outside to verify the sun is up.
<JimBuntu> Well BluesKaj, it's light outside... but I don't see any sun anywhere, must still be below the trees :-(
<JimBuntu> To stay on-topic... I am excited for 18.04LTS to be released.
<BluesKaj> yeah, 18.04 is quite stable atm, on my desktop pc at home, which I haven't updated for 4 days
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw, how's things?
<pauljw> good BluesKaj, thanks.  all well with you?
<BluesKaj> yeah.m
<BluesKaj> managing ok, except for this laptopenter key
<pauljw> uh oh... :)  at least replacement keyboards are generally cheap.
<BluesKaj> no, it's my phat phinger syndrome
<pauljw> ah... different problem all together. :D
<JimBuntu> I have a laptop where the KB went bad, was something like $150USD to replace, I decided not to... use an external as needed, 'synergy' most of the time
<BluesKaj> yeah, wireless KBs are cheap
<pauljw> wow, that's a bit high.  i've replaced several and the most expensive was for my sys76.  honestly don't recall the cost but no where near $150.
<JimBuntu> I know, right?! It's a somewhat older Toshiba, one of the first with a backlit KB. Works fine otherwise, not ready to put it out to pasture.
<pauljw> JimBuntu, i just replaced my wife's dell laptop with a backlit kb for about $35, her original kb wasn't backlit so she's thrilled. :)
<JimBuntu> nice pauljw . I may look into the KB replacement cost again, but if it's over ~$35 then I wont bother... again, I mainly use synergy to control all my machines with a single KB/Mouse anyway and I wouldn't need this laptop to be mobile again.
<pauljw> ah, i see.  in that case, might not be worth worrying about.
<BluesKaj> yeah, think i'l give synergy a try, since I have 3 devices I could control with it
<pauljw> :)
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I absolutely love Synergy. I have been using it for so so long... it's basically the first thing I install after any network requirements :-)
<BluesKaj> it's a pita switching KBs and mice when running several pcs simultaneously
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, this is not lost on me... I work with 5 machines and 9 monitors at my desk on a daily basis.
<leftyfb> synergy is the best
<leftyfb> I even paid for a license for it :)
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, I have bought a couple simply to help out with finances. I'm glad there is a company handling things now, the dev was a bit manic at times before.
<pauljw> wow, JimBuntu that's serious computing going on there... :)
<JimBuntu> pauljw, I like to be able to look at a specific screen and know certain things are being displayed even if I need to reboot another machine or whetever the case may be...
<pauljw> that's pretty nice.
<pauljw> my role here as home sys admin is much simpler.  i can't see the other systems from my desk so i just need ssh access to keep them updated. :)
 * JimBuntu dreams of simpler days ;-)
<pauljw> they will come...
<coffeeguy> i should give 18.04 a try on my x299 system
<coffeeguy> 2066 socket
<coffeeguy> fun fun
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5`> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 58.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 45698 kB, installed size 174838 kB
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader ducasse
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> good morning, all
<ducasse> all well with you, lordievader, lotuspsychje?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<ducasse> i'm well, thanks, just got up
<EriC^^> morning all
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> morning EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> just had breakfast with eggs
<lotuspsychje> so all fine here :p
<ducasse> eggs are yummy :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> few bionic updates
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-minimal bionic
<ubot5`> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.412 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 47 kB
<lotuspsychje> i wonder how that looks like in setup
<ducasse> look at the dependencies to see what it pulls in
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: whats the command again
<ducasse> apt show ubuntu-minimal
<ducasse> look at depends: and recommends: etc
<lotuspsychje> https://hastebin.com/bifuzofawu.coffeescript
<lotuspsychje> uh oh pika troll is back
<lordievader> Was the ubuntu-minimal not more or less the server edition?
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps a little less.
<ducasse> the -server metapackage drags in mdadm, lvm, iscsi etc
<lordievader> Ah, the good stuff 😁
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: bionic added it to desktop
<lordievader> That makes sense. Why do thing twice?
<lotuspsychje> yeah its a nice idea
<lotuspsychje> cool, they added my trigger
<lotuspsychje> !insights
<ubot5`> Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://insights.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<lotuspsychje> worktime laterz
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> gm BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj , JimBuntu
<lordievader> How are you guys doing?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader, fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<BluesKaj> BTW, Happy Pi Day to all !
<jink> :)
<BluesKaj> took me a while but i found it...  â² 
<jink> My IRC font doesn't render it.  It's a pi?
<BluesKaj> yeah, had to install KCharSelect
<BluesKaj> then i found it in European Scripts - Coptic
<BluesKaj> 😎\
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<JimBuntu> Hey there pauljw
<pauljw> hi JimBuntu :)
<ducasse> hi pauljw - all well? :)
<pauljw> hey ducasse, yeah, good here, you?
<ducasse> all good, thanks :)
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw, ducasse
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> and happy Pi Day, btw :-)  .. â² 
<pauljw> heheh... same to you!
<nacc> TJ-: you play cricket?
<TJ-> Yes :)
<nacc> TJ-: nice! I don't meet many people that do :)
<TJ-> It's an English thing :p
<nacc> I do not at all, to be clear, but my uncles love it
<nacc> (who are Indian)
<TJ-> WEll, and an Indian/Pakistan/Australian/New Zealand/South Africa/Bangladesh ...errrr thinks
<TJ-> I could have just said 'Commonwealth' there :)
<nacc> heh
<TJ-> I can't sit still to watch it but I enjoy playing
<nacc> that's roughly how i feel about baseball
<TJ-> yeah... same for me with any sport, I enjoy the physical activity as a contrast to sitting on my ass with PCs
<Bashing-om> rebooting back into xfce - back soonest :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: " sysop@ubie1804:~$ cat /etc/issue >> buntu Bionic Beaver (development branch) \n \l " on a new secondary SSD :))
<lotuspsychje> woot!
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu bionic?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: No .. got ubuntu installed .. have set up partuins to do a core install of 18.04 . // 18.04 ubuntu is slower than 16.04 xubuntu !
<lotuspsychje> yep slower
<lotuspsychje> slowsdown even on my fastest ssd's
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Just started on wayland . got any thoughts on getting additional workspaces on wayland ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: sorry no, all xorg here as wayland pretty unstable on all machines here
<Bashing-om> Like I say, just started looking at wayland - got to get my additional work spaces !
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> evening Bashing-om :)
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: activities button/right side of screen shows workspaces
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Good here finally .. hoz your world ?
<EriC^^> good too
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah in Xorg .. not functional in wayland :(
<Bashing-om> Night nite guys // All I can stand :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all good here, thanks. how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good. Got the IPv6 sage certification this morning. Quite a nice test 😁
<ducasse> ah, cool! good luck with that :)
<lordievader> I've done it already, it is a test you can do in 10 minutes if you have the requirements 😉
<ducasse> oh, congrats, then :)
<lordievader> Thanks :D
<ducasse> not played much with ipv6, it just works™ here
<lotuspsychje> hey guys
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day, work time :p
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> enjoy :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx ttyl
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj - insomnia?
<BluesKaj> well, went to bed early ducasse ...leaving in an hr or so to drive home.  Been visiting my daughter in Toronto for the last 6 days
<ducasse> had a nice time?
<BluesKaj> we've had a great time, ate at some really good restaurants etc, got to visit with my grandchildren...overall a fine visit
<ducasse> sounds good :) having a friend over for dinner today, trying to decide what to make
<BluesKaj> sounds cool, assume you like to cook ?
<ducasse> yes, i think it's relaxing. not that i'm an exceptional talent or anything, but i am mostly able to produce something edible.
<BluesKaj> :-)
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I've got to learn how to cook again, but so far I've managed ok
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> ok here, lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing allright here :)
<BluesKaj> I'm itching to get my new pc setup with a new soundcard, but i'm not sure it was the right move after reading about the MSI  Z370 motherboard capabilities. It was gift from my son and I should have done more extensive research on it's audio chips and outputs.
<BluesKaj> err chip
<BluesKaj> anyway time to load up for the trip home....we'll chat again when i get there
<ducasse> are you thinking of getting a discrete card or usb thingy?
<lordievader> Is the motherboard missing outputs?
<daftykins> i haven't touched soundcards in forever :)
<daftykins> back when creative labs were still good
 * lordievader has a Fiio 'card' at work and an Mbox at home.
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<JimBuntu> hiya lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey JimBuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell bionic
<ubot5`> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.27.92-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 675 kB, installed size 7394 kB
<lotuspsychje> 300mb bionic updates
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.12.13 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> and new kernel
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot
<pauljw> hi everyone
<JimBuntu> Welcome back to the quiet party pauljw
<pauljw> hi JimBuntu, ty... :)
 * daftykins carefully opens and closes the channel door
<tgm4883> EriC^^: that guy is totally asking homework questions
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> yeah seems so
<EriC^^> lol @ curious
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Was wondering if that was you :P "you" still on this time of the day .
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<akik> anyone seen a bug report about the ubuntu installer and setting the system locale? it doesn't ask you in which language you want to use the installed system but decides it according to the keyboard layout you choose
<akik> i.e. i want to use a finnish keyboard layout but use ubuntu in english
<daftykins> which release is this you tried to install?
<akik> well it was like this since 14.04 at least
<daftykins> then you need to ask in #ubuntu - this is a non-support channel, as per topic :)
<akik> no, i know how to fix it
<akik> just that is there any drive to fix the issue in the installer
<daftykins> so are you really asking how to report a bug, or what?
<akik> i asked if someone has seen a bug report about it
<daftykins> ah yeah, still not a support channel
<daftykins> you know how to search? :)
<akik> i'm trying to use my google-fu
<akik> dude this is for discussing ubuntu
<daftykins> yes at a conceptual level, "how do i..." = support
<akik> no i'm not asking how to fix it. i know how to do it
<daftykins> if you did you'd have published a fix to a bug in ubiquity
<akik> so you have seen a bug report about it?
<akik> the problem is that the installer does not ask you in which language you want to use the installed system
<akik> it decides it according to the keyboard layout you choose
<daftykins> i'm telling you you're asking in the wrong place, go and ask for help finding a relevant bug in #ubuntu
<akik> or the timezone/location
<akik> i'll just ignore you for now
<daftykins> why do you have a problem with being told you're in the wrong place?
<daftykins> do you think rules don't apply to you?
<TJ-> akik: looks like Bug #1373663
<ubot5`> bug 1373663 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Inadequate locale settings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373663
<akik> yea that's how it rolls
<akik> actually isn't there a selection for language in the installer? i always select english there
<TJ-> You know what I think the problem is? the move from BIOS to UEFI boot! Are you testing this on a UEFI boot?
<akik> bios. i didn't have an uefi machine while 14.04'ing
<TJ-> Because if you recall, the installer booting from BIOS uses syslinux which pops up an initial language selector which I think it passes the results of along to the installer, whereas UEFI uses grub which doesn't do that
<akik> i can run a test in vbox
<TJ-> Are you selecting English as a language at that pre-boot stage?
<akik> no, but in the installer ui
<TJ-> I know that originally that selection was passed through into d-i and ubiquity, or was supposed to be
<daftykins> yip sure does
<akik> one thing popped into my mind. i only use kubuntu. does that follow the same rules than whatever the default ubuntu installer uses?
<daftykins> well, it does if you press a key at the purple boot splash
<TJ-> so long since I ran the kubuntu installer I'm not sure if it uses ubiquity. I have a vague recall it doesn't
<daftykins> i think it would've been the same for that far back
<TJ-> it looks like it does, via ubiquity-frontend-kde
<TJ-> and this ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<akik> found another report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1231520
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1231520 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Desktop image sets LC_TIME based on country, not selected language" [Medium,Triaged]
<TJ-> akik: from looking through the bug reports it looks like whatever developers are left touching ubiquity aren't addressing bugs
<TJ-> The only major recent work was the subiquity for -server
<daftykins> which is even worse xD
<TJ-> rather like netplan ... seems like a typical Canonical trait ... initial rush of enthusiasm but no hard grind later
<nacc> TJ-: it's an interesting point
<nacc> I think there is a desire for 'thought leadership'
<nacc> but it's not always clear to me that it's very well thought out (pun intended)
<TJ-> yeah, after 13 years+ of Ubuntu development I find it easy to spot the trait
<akik> TJ-: in the first window that the kubuntu installer opens, there's a selection "Please choose the language to use for the install process. This language will be the default language for this computer."
<TJ-> akik: right... so is it ignoring that?
<nacc> TJ-: :)
<akik> TJ-: i'll see after the install and report back
<TJ-> nacc: what put me off Canonical was in the early days I was part of the ubuntu-kernel team, then without warning it became the canonical-kernel team me and others were shut out without warning or any kind of consultation. That happened in some other projects too as things were 'privatised'
<nacc> TJ-: interesting, I had no idea that happened
<nacc> but I am also not surprised
<TJ-> akik: looks like the issue goes back to Dapper and possibly earlier (2005/6) Bug #57411
<ubot5`> bug 57411 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer should have option to install English system with e.g. European locale defaults" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57411
<akik> TJ-: /etc/default/locale has fi_FI.UTF-8 for other variables than LANG (this is kubuntu 14.04.5)
<akik> let's not go back that far :)
<akik> so in my shell, the dates are in finnish
<TJ-> akik: what I mean is, if you read that bug, it seems to be suggesting the requested fix is what you are now seeing!
<akik> it hasn't ever been a big enough of a problem for me
<TJ-> akik: comment #6 of Bug #34944 sounds sensible
<ubot5`> bug 34944 in Ubuntu Express "language and locale detection" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34944
<akik> for simplicity, it should just follow what the user selects in the installer
<akik> i'll try the install again
<akik> i misspoke about the kubuntu iso boot up
<akik> i changed the language and keyboard in grub
<akik> now i don't touch them
<akik> ok nothing changes, still fi_FI.UTF-8
<akik> to me it looks like a logic error, disregarding that first language selection
<TJ-> might be worth looking at the latest changelog to see who's actually tagged as doing the changes and to get an idea of what is being done. Looks like mostly changing requirements changes rather than any active bug-fix maintenance type work
<guiverc> TJ-, (this is from support; but like this response - I'm often away and forget to check the time (my bad..)
<TJ-> guiverc: I generally use tab-complete ad if it fails I know they're gone :)
<guiverc> me too - possibly i walked away after i started (and forgot)
<TJ-> hehehe my biggest problem is I hit it too many times and send messages to the wrong person despite my eyes telling me it stopped on the nickname I wanted
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-16
<Bashing-om> rebooting into wayland . - tweak'n
<Bashing-om> Back .. on wayland :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> great here thank you
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: you okay, on the train?
<lordievader> Blegh, I need coffee
<lordievader> Doing okay. Not on the train. I'm at  work.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje lordievader
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ how are you mate
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lotuspsychje> fine, chill before work
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> updating bionic
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all going well?
<lordievader> Doing good here, having coffee
<ducasse> sounds like a plan :)
<lotuspsychje> mornin guiverc
<guiverc> Morning lotuspsychje & others...
<ducasse> hi guiverc - how are you?
<EriC^^> lordievader: good thanks yourself?
<guiverc> good thanks ducasse - you?
<ducasse> all good here, got to make breakfast soon
<guiverc> yum - i like my breki  (spel? a word usually said, not typed)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lunchi
<ducasse> i'm usually not big on breakfast, but hungry today. think i'll boil or scramble eggs
<guiverc> as long as you have your milo  (which will likely mean nothing - malt milk drink we have here)
<guiverc> nah we don't have strange words for other meals - just breki  (i'm ignoring brunch)
<guiverc> (i should have mentioned the vege [vegemite] - but its a given isn't it... we all have vege on our toast don't we?)
<guiverc> anyway the eggs sound great, and are wonderful on toast with vege!
<ducasse> thankfully that's not sold here
<guiverc> LOL - what you use marmite?
<ducasse> nope, don't have that either :) we have plenty disgusting foods of our own, though :)
<EriC^^> is the guy from wolverine gay or not, he's married to a 60+ year old chick, and he's very good at musicals, that's the important topic here
<ducasse> lol
<lotuspsychje> heh
<guiverc> :)
<ducasse> 'guy from wolverine' = hugh jackman?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> he's a nice guy, i like his movies and what i know about him from media stuff
<EriC^^> i was a bit surprised his wife is like 60 and he's 40, they've been married for 20+ years
<EriC^^> brb making breki ;)
<lordievader> EriC^^: doing good here 😎
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<jink> 'ello.
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, jink
<ducasse> BluesKaj: back home?
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje, jink, ducasse, yup, made it home safely yesterday morning
<BluesKaj> 5 hr drive
<BluesKaj> traffic in Toronto at 6AM is atrocious ...unbelievable
<BluesKaj> thought I'd beat the rush by leaving early ...so did a million others
<BluesKaj> :-)
<lotuspsychje> bbl work guys, have a nice day
<lotuspsychje> ./weekend :p
<ducasse> BluesKaj: other people were also being clever? ;)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, exactly ;-)
<minibox>  Hey, people, and how do you feel about the fact that Canonical in ubuntu 18.04 will give up Unity?
<guiverc> minibox, Unity will be available on 18.04; the switch to Gnome took place in 17.10, but Unity is now a community project and not a Canonical one. It's running on 18.04 and may even have an install ISO
<minibox> That is, there are community images on Unity?
<guiverc> I was mostly seeing discussion on the community hub about Unity 7 on 17.10, then 18.04 - proper Canonical images of Ubuntu no longer ship with Unity, but a community one (like Xubuntu ..) was discussed - I stopped watching it so aren't up-to-date
<minibox> But they are not official
<guiverc> Anyone with Ubuntu 18.04 (when it ships, beta 1 for some flavors now) can install it, upgrading people from 16.04 will have Unity of course, but new Ubuntu 18.04 users won't unless specifically slected for install.
<guiverc> They are from 'universe' repo - as official as Xubuntu, Ubuntu-MATE, Lubuntu, ....
<guiverc> official Canonical - No.  Official flavor - Yes!
<minibox> I'm just now in ubuntu 18.04
<guiverc> are you aware of the Community Hub  ?
<guiverc> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/testing-unity-session-in-18-04/987/2
<guiverc> (probably better skipping of the last few chars /987/2 - it was a placemark on when I stopped reading that thread...)
<guiverc> (clarification: upgrading users from 16.04 will have gnome & unity as choices as I understand it..)
<guiverc> (clarification: official flavor status - hadn't been granted, was just talked about when I stopped reading threads.. so my prior statement is assumption & not fact sorry)
<akik> i reinstalled kubuntu 14.04.5 this time selecting english us as my keyboard
<akik> still /etc/default/locale is mostly configured for fi_FI.UTF-8
<akik> so it could be that it's the timezone/location that decides it
<akik> this time actually found a finnish person with the same problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1072019
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1072019 in GNOME Shell "date translated in an English system with Italian localization " [Medium,In progress]
<akik> oh sorry wrong url. this is the one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1174944
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1174944 in Ubuntu "Incorrect locale interpretation regression" [Undecided,New]
<akik> not sure why these bugs are not being handled
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<pauljw> oops, did that...
<daftykins> you were just that excited :>
<pauljw> need more coffee...
<JimBuntu> Hiya BluesKaj and Hey there pauljw - I hope everyone is ready for Friday... and St. Paddy's day right around the corner.
<pauljw> hi JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> I hope you all managed to not get betrayed and stabbed yesterday ;-O
<pauljw> heheh
<BluesKaj> ??
<daftykins> err what am i missing?
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, see Julias Ceaser
<pauljw> the ides of march
<daftykins> ah har
<JimBuntu> I think Chappie (the fictional char from the movie) would have made a great Brutus... "go sleepy Julius, go sleepy."
<BluesKaj> yon Cassius has that lean and hungry loo., He thinks too much. Such men are dangerous
<BluesKaj> look
<JimBuntu> Cassius Clay ? j/k
<BluesKaj> nope, Cassius was one of the conspirators against Ceasar
<JimBuntu> Yes BluesKaj I know we were not talking about the boxer... although, he too had the lean and hungry look (at least for part of his career) and possibly 'thought too much'... at least in the eyes of Cassius
<BluesKaj> to quote Shakespeare
<BluesKaj> yeqah , rememver Cassius Clay befor the muslim Brotherhood ftlled his head with propaganda
<BluesKaj> remember even
<JimBuntu> One of my favorites from Shakespeare is from Macbeth, Song of the Witches
<BluesKaj> bubble bubble, toil and trouble :-)
 * JimBuntu wonders is Shakespeare would have liked Ubuntu
<daftykins> not a chance
<daftykins> also he's overrated :P
<pauljw> lol
<BluesKaj> he probly would used a mac , being an actor and writer, the cool creative types seem to prefer apple
<daftykins> that's the polite version :D 'pretentious' is what springs to mind :>
<BluesKaj> heh
<daftykins> nah i reckon he'd say "give me a square of parchment and a quill and i'm happy"
<pauljw> biab...
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Got workpaces functioning in wayland . I find wayland faster than Xorg on my system .
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<lotuspsychje> on wich card Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Firefox is much faster in wayland :)
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: GeForce GT 710B .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nouveau?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah, as I understand it .. the proprietary driver on wayland no workie :(
<lotuspsychje> yeah i tested an nvidia laptop on wayland, was pretty decent
<Bashing-om> But to be honest, I still prefer xfce .. Looking forward to what the core install will bring .
<lotuspsychje> troll morning again
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Your charm ??
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ill pass flirting with trolls Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: magnetic peronality of yours :) No trolls this Friday 'til you came on the scene ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: When psycoborg comes back, ya mind taking up my light work ? Beddy bye time for me :)
<lotuspsychje> kk
 * Bashing-om outta here :)
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse lordievader EriC^^
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - all well and ready for the weekend?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> any plans yet?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: this morning breakfast & chill
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: sounds good :) really nice weather here today, sunny and clear sky
<guiverc> akik, finally the 'd' part of initrd makes sense!!!
<akik> initial ram disk if i remember right
<akik> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_ramdisk
<guiverc> yeah - i remembered the name, but for some reason felt it was a reduced kernel (enough to boot & load fs) ..
<lotuspsychje> hey akik & guiverc
<guiverc> G'day lotuspsychje , enjoying your 'chill'
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> hi TJ-
<ducasse> \o TJ-
<lotuspsychje> would this suit well for !proposed? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<BluesKaj> ;Morning folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj how are you mate
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, doing ok, and you?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate tnx
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje o/
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys ttyl
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> not warming up much here, still below freezing at night and barely above it during the day ... forecast isn't very spring like for the next 2 weeks either
<pauljw> the weather is very confused down here, too.
<BluesKaj> we have very cold north wind atm
<pauljw> brrrr...
<ducasse> hiya BluesKaj, pauljw
<ducasse> all going well?
<pauljw> hey ducasse
<pauljw> good here, you?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, doing ok here, and you ?
<ducasse> just about to eat early dinner, then go shopping groceries. nice weather here today, sunnny and clear.
 * BluesKaj nods, sunny and clear here too, but cold north wind, and I have to make some breakfast
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> just finished my oatmeal...
<BluesKaj> a couple soft boiled eggs and rye bread toast
<pauljw> Mmmm...
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-03-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sere> a/s/l
<sere> jk
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) WB .. ready to have fun now ?
<lotuspsychje> always Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: that guy from yesterday didnt respond anymore
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hows the smoke break holding?
<sere> lotuspsychje: i thought you said this room was cool.. you brought me over here but you can give me your a/s/l
<sere> cant*
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Still holding .. somewhat disappointed in myself that  have not made greater progress. Holding on at 6 hits on a 2 hour interval. NOT quit quitting . This jonzing for another fix is tough !
<sere> Bashing-om: just say yes.. i am
<lotuspsychje> sere: i gave you the option to whoose between offtopic and discuss, posting asl doesnt mean i feel forced to answer?
<lotuspsychje> *choose
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I got to assume it was that he did not set a mount point ( yesterday's issue ) . When pointed out I guess he fixed it :)
<sere> lotuspsychje: why are you playing hard to get?
<lotuspsychje> sere: who says im takeable? and try to focus on ubuntu discussions here mate
<sere> lotuspsychje: what if i go first?
<sere> lotuspsychje: then maybe we can talk about ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> sere: im not really interested in your age, but location you can share if you like
<sere> lotuspsychje: haha would an ip or mac address work or i could just give you my gps coordinates?
<sere> lotuspsychje: i want to pm you but dont think i could take the rejection if you dont respond
<lotuspsychje> sere: can i ask what makes you interested in me?
<sere> lotuspsychje: i dunno when you talked about this room and your name turned green and then i just felt this feeling...like after you get your perfect install/ system up and running.. it was beautiful
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sere> :)
<lotuspsychje> im from belgium and i like ubuntu
<sere> lotuspsychje: ah ok cool. im from america or did you already know that since i forgot to install a firewall haha
<sere> lotuspsychje:  i would love to just walk down the beach with touch tablets in hand or labtops depnding the mood and just talk about your future plans with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sere: you can walk on the beach alone an di have an ubuntu future already
<lotuspsychje> sere: be carefull not to fall, as hardware and water dont match really
<sere> lotuspsychje: that sounds lonely.. i just wanna be a package in your distro.. its not like im asking your to leave #ubuntu.. shoot you could even go to #lubuntu and i would still wanna be updated with you
<lotuspsychje> sere: yeah sudo is a lonely job, try to keep your own system up to date at all times
<sere> lotuspsychje: i try to take care of myself for you but i had a shitty coder growing up and i know its no excuse
<lotuspsychje> sere: please dont use bad language here
<sere> lotuspsychje: sorry you just make me emotional
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Your magnetic personality --- at work once more :P
<sere> Bashing-om: im trying not to be jelous
<sere> Bashing-om: do you have an ip of the person lotuspsychje was talking to before
<sere> Bashing-om: i just wanna say hi
<lotuspsychje> sere: you cant say hi to an ip adress
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lol :p
<sere> lotuspsychje: you always know what to say to calm me down
<Bashing-om> sere: Maybe your time better used in testing and referring the results : http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=136989 .
<sere> Bashing-om: hmm im alittle rusty in perl.. is lotuspsychje testing also?
<Bashing-om> sere: lotuspsychje is testing :)
<sere> Bashing-om: i guess i could stop smoking for a few minutes or so for lotuspsychje i mean to maybe help out
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ how are you mate
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> good you?
<lotuspsychje> any plans today EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate, breakfast first :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl citywalk
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TJ-> BluesKaj: every time your script does that I remember my father reading Zane Gray novels!
<BluesKaj> hi TJ- , yup, I read them too
<BluesKaj> when i was a kid
<TJ-> BluesKaj: yeah, same here, around 1970ish I remember then, I think he still has them packed away someplace
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<oerheks> good afternoon :-)
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, oerheks :)
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<oerheks> desk is done, 3 coats of fresh lack
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: had a nice citywalk?
<lotuspsychje> yeah but was freezing cold wind
<oerheks> reinstalling and let the wires flow took more time..
<lotuspsychje> nice oerheks curious to see the result
<lotuspsychje> you had a nice day ducasse
<oerheks> cold wind... brrr,Drabber is sad
<ducasse> nice day here, my mother visited and had dinner
<lotuspsychje> nice
<oerheks> hmm mothers tend to do that, mine too
<ducasse> luna got new toy - https://photos.app.goo.gl/AeOOvfRzOe9tmR7R2
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox bionic
<ubot5`> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 59.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 45785 kB, installed size 175087 kB
<lotuspsychje> you guys have that problem too, when opening a pc you doing 20 things at same time?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool climbing set :p
<ducasse> yep, she seems to love it already :)
<lotuspsychje> lol check this
<lotuspsychje> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/01/gm-petitions-to-build-driverless-cars-without-steering-wheel-or-pedals/
<lotuspsychje> scary to sit and have no control?
<oerheks> i like to invent some ir-light tool that spins around so driverless cars stop immediatly :-D
<oerheks> bazanga!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hack yourself a ghostcar
<oerheks> tesla-terror
<lotuspsychje> yeah i heared about that
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys tv time
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> I want to add a PoE switch and new 1U toy to me rack server .... causing me to shift EVERYTHING down 2 units. HUGE pain
<leftyfb> me/my
<TJ-> does it have to go top-of-rack ?
<leftyfb> I'd prefer to the PoE switch up top with the rest of the network gear ... and the new toy .... that's a special beast :)
<leftyfb> I'd like it under a 2U shelf because I'd like to get to the top of the unit
<TJ-> I've got a separate data cab for the commsn gear, and there I've got it in the middle
<leftyfb> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzc6mv7l2jzyuni/2018-03-18%2014.16.43.jpg?dl=0
<leftyfb> :)
<leftyfb> so excited for this... been 6 months in the making ... well, took me 6 months to gather the parts and mainly the time to throw it together yesterday at the makerspace
<TJ-> what's that? a bunch of RasPi's on PoE ?
<leftyfb> pi's, yes. PoE, no
<leftyfb> the PoE switch is a separate thing to finally get my Ubiquity AP's wired up without injectors
<TJ-> Ahhh. I've got a 48-port PoE so I just pop the RasPi's into any socket
<TJ-> And the IP cameras are the same
<leftyfb> I've got 2 pi's banging around the inside of my server cabinet now and want to add 2 more. Each would require their own power and ethernet and no nice way to keep them in the cabinet. This solves all that.
<TJ-> It's fun making up kit like that though
<leftyfb> yeah
<TJ-> Some time ago I actually replace the noisy 6 40mm fans in the PoE with a single 120mm cut into the top... now it's virtually silent. Very satisfying when you can do that kind of change yourself
<leftyfb> the PoE switch is also in anticipation for the new pi's with PoE support. Not sure I'm excited to spend another $20 for the official/clean way to take advantage of the feature which currently costs about $10 for an external adapter
<leftyfb> ok, back to shifting servers 1U at a time
<TJ-> Yes, I like them except for the fact the PoE 'hat' needs a fan. I've already built PoE adapters without needing cooling
<akik> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/top-gnome-3-28-features
<akik> If you’re using a change-friendly distro like OpenSUSE Tumbleweed, Manjaro or Solus OS then you will likely be able to upgrade to GNOME 3.28 very soon, maybe within the coming weeks.
<akik> If you’re running Ubuntu, Linux Mint, or similar things are a little less clear.
<akik> is that called passive aggressive?
<TJ-> not really; Kubuntu has very limited (wo)man power to package for the 6 month releases let alone for a major new upstream
<akik> i meant the "change-friendly distro" vs. ubuntu
<TJ-> but that is correct; KDE has had a sad history in relation to Ubuntu, especially the Ubuntu CC treatment of Jonathan Riddell
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Psi-Jack> Good aftermorning!
<oerheks> hi jack
<pragmaticenigma> (something that gets you kicked off the channel)
<Bashing-om> UWN621 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue621 :D
<oft_gegong> I think you should be able to edit manual pages and submit them for review
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm..
<Psi-Jack> Can that powersave network option in NetworkManager also be causing issue on desktops as well for wired networks?
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Fuseteam> Morning
<oerheks> https://www.amazon.nl/s?k=ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> morning ducasse ... what is haxxa up to now?
<EriC^^> reinventing the distro
<pragmaticenigma> that again?
<pragmaticenigma> and morning EriC^^
<ducasse> "i want to convert ubuntu to debian"
<EriC^^> morning pragmaticenigma
<ducasse> "no, you don't"
<pragmaticenigma> already been done... it's called... Debian
<luna_> time for WSLConf
<luna_> https://primetime.bluejeans.com/a2m/live-event/zbdwcjbv Virtual Ubuntu conference
<Fuseteam> Oof
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> find . mtime -3 vs find . mtime +3 how are they different.
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: Directly from the man page that you didn't read: -mtime n
<pragmaticenigma>     File's data was last modified n*24 hours ago. See the comments for -atime to understand how rounding affects the interpretation of file modification times.
<littlekimmy> it doesn't say what if n is +n vs -n.
<littlekimmy> so find . mtime +3 vs -3
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: Do you not know basic math?
<littlekimmy> of course
<oerheks> littlekimmy, ye have been answered in ##linux, what do you not like about the answer?
<littlekimmy> I know basic math. no it has not been answered
<oerheks> yes it is .. <ayecee> one does older than, the other does newer than
<littlekimmy> ahh thx oerheks I didn't knew he said that.
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: If you knew basic math... you would know that the parameter you provided is represented by "n" ... and in the description it states the parameter checks for modifitcation time n*24... so you're expression becomes "-3 * 24" or "3 * 24" depending on the signage you have choosen
<oerheks> n = days ( 24 hrs
<lotuspsychje> crossposting heh?
<littlekimmy> pragmaticenigma: of course the expression becomes +ve or -ve.
<littlekimmy> lotuspsychje: no i came from ##linux when they refused to answer.
<lotuspsychje> littlekimmy: oerheks just said you got answered?
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: because, they like us, know you didn't take anytime to try and figure it out on your own
<littlekimmy> pragmaticenigma: How did they know one is older than X days ago and the other is newer than X days ago? it's not mentioned ??
<littlekimmy> I am still wondering reading the manual.
<ducasse> we can explain to you, we can't understand it for you
<pragmaticenigma> mtime represents last modification date ... again, in the manual, it bases the calculation on 24 hours from "now"
<pragmaticenigma> So "-mtime 1" would mean 24 hours ago and "-mtime 2" would mean 48 hours ago
<littlekimmy> no it's not about hours 24*2 = 48 i know that.
<littlekimmy> I am talking about the sign.
<pragmaticenigma> the signage tells in which direction the comparison goes... negative means files before, positive means files after, no sign means precisely
<sarnold> this feels like the sort of thing that's easier to just run two tests and find out what they do rather than ask people on irc to read the docs for you :)
<littlekimmy> pragmaticenigma: how did you know that as the manual doesn't tell it?
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: There is this thing... it's called a search engine
<pragmaticenigma> it helps me find information on the Internet
<pragmaticenigma> Personally, I use duckduckgo... but you can use Google, Bing, Yandex, Yahoo, Altavista, and many many more
<littlekimmy> rsync -a f/ g/
<littlekimmy> does rsync compare f/ and g/ when were they last modified
<littlekimmy> pragmaticenigma: in ubuntu channel i am not allowerd to ask - I want to list all file metadata on ext4 ? which cmd
<littlekimmy> modification,access time,etc...
<TJ-> littlekimmy: 'stat /path/to/file'
<Nyle> Anyone use Retroarch?
<Nyle> I find that the ubuntu packages don't work well at all with how retroarch functions.
<Nyle> For example, you start retroarch after installing from their repo, and what happens is that it has an online updater thing in there to download cores and artwork etc.
<Nyle> You try to update assets for retroarch, icons, etc. through it, and sicne it installs to a /usr or somethign directory, permission issue, and noting gets written to that directory
<lotuspsychje> Nyle: snap install retroarch
<Nyle> So I find retroarch has to be configured to not have any location other than ~/ somewhere you can write to
<Nyle> I will mention this to them.
<Nyle> I don't like the general sentimentality showcased...
<Nyle> If I am not so good at reading, and failing to understand, I'd ask others to read for me and help me understand.
<Nyle> ducasse │ we can explain to you, we can't understand it for you
<Nyle> Yes. Actually you can.
<Nyle> You can understand something for another and then explain it to them.
<Nyle> Perhaps you ought not to be trying your hand at support on freenode if you lack patience.
<Nyle> I find your comments inflammatory and insensitive.
<Nyle> pragmaticenigma │ littlekimmy: because, they like us, know you didn't take anytime to try and figure it out on your own
<Nyle> That is also inaccurate, becuase obviously, he is taking the time to figure it out on his won.
<Nyle> own*
<Nyle> Obviously. Just because he isn't quick enough, means you can say all these things? Pass judgement? Call another lazy or insinuate laziness on another's part?
<Nyle> My two cents? Shame on you.
<Nyle> Seriously. Shame. On. You. Might reconsider your desire for 'supporting' others.
<Nyle> Perhaps gratify this desire elsewhere, and not at the expense of innocent people.
<Nyle> I'm fairly disgusted.
<daftykins> no you're asking people to be your personal tutor, show some consideration for others lives for which you do not pay
<Nyle> So what?
<Nyle> So what if he asked?
<Nyle> If you don't want to, say nothing.
<oerheks> install the snap version, done.
<Nyle> Let those who want to tutor him, tutor him and spend the time.
<Nyle> It's not your place to pass moral judgements on behavior.
<Nyle> Especially when your own is borderline abhorrent.
<oerheks> what is your issue?
<Nyle> I just clearly stated it.
<Nyle> Perhaps it would be prudent to work on your reading/comprehension skills.
<Nyle> See? I can say mean things too
<Nyle> ...
<Nyle> Take a lesson and be less arrogant. You wern't born with this knowledge.
<hggdh> OK, I think this is enough
<Nyle> Humble yourself, mate.
<oerheks> snap gives the lates, libretro ppa is dated, and your attitude is abusive.
<hggdh> again, enough.
<Nyle> I only asked if anyone used retroarch. I didn't say anything about versions or ppa or latest anything. I just have happened to read the backlog and noticed something that was out of place in my mind, so I commented on it.
<Nyle> In other news, I do use the dev version of retroarch, always latest, so that's not the problem. It's just the packages that are in ppa don't write in-program update stuff to /lib or /usr or whereever it resides
<Nyle> For example, one has to configure the retroarch.cfg file to manually change paths/locations to NOT point to anywhere in /usr/ or /lib (where I seem to not have any write permissions)
<Nyle> Once I change the paths to somewhere in ~/retroarch/ or something, I can download cores, assets, cheats, thumbnails, etc. etc.
<Nyle> I used a default cfg that comes with retroarch (or gets generated), it defaults to those locations and then you cannot download cores or update them etc. etc.
<Nyle> I also see packafges like retroarch-(enginename here) etc. packages so it seems they are packaging the cores as seperate packages
<Nyle> I just noticed the difference in how the ppa/packags work as opposed to how snap dev version works.
<Nyle> Because, I think it would be better as package instead of a snap package, but that's my preference.
<hggdh> Nyle: PPAs are build by, and maintained (if at all) outside of official packages. How a PPA works (or does not) is something that only the PPA creator can resolve
<Nyle> Yup. I said earlier, I'll bring it up with them. 06:44:05 pm                 │ I will mention this to them
<Nyle> Though I wonder why they prefer also the snap packages.
<hggdh> ack
<Nyle> I never cared for snaps that much. Seems it always has some issue in someting somewhere. Like one thing how to make it read outside directories properly
<hggdh> mostly because a snap can be (theoretically) used on any supported platform, without needing to build one package per platform/version. And they can be made to access outside directories (some assembly required)
<Nyle> Oh really?
<Nyle> that's useful
<Nyle> so if snap was madeon ubuntu it will work on redheat or osmeting
<Nyle> hat*
<Nyle> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snappy_(package_manager)#Criticism
<Nyle> https://www.happyassassin.net/2016/06/16/on-snappy-and-flatpak-business-as-usual-in-the-canonical-propaganda-department/
<Nyle> Intresting.
<hggdh> yes, it would, pretty much like flatpaks
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-11
<leftyfb> sarnold: when you don't know all the groups you need to add yourself to, it's a lot easier to just search and replace /etc/group ... it's a 1-liner that adds you to all the groups as opposed to running adduser or usermod for each group or going back and forth to look up what groups
<leftyfb> I guess you could for loop through "groups <user>" and usermod on that
<sarnold> leftyfb: in this case it's just admin though, heh
<leftyfb> except "admin" doesn't exist in ubuntu :)
<leftyfb> which is why my way would have worked out beautifully, you don't need to know the groups if you are just mirroring another users groups
<sarnold> lol yes
<sarnold> I shouldn't have just skimmed the sudoers. sigh :)
<leftyfb> also, I don't think "adm" covers everything
<leftyfb> I do this on raspberry pi's all the time. I just create my user and add it to all the same groups as "pi" then delete pi
<daftykins> <Michael Caine as Alfred> Why do we fall, sir? So we can learn to pick ourselves up and add another group again
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, There are some deb repos that a hosted on OpenSuSE's build servers
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: great, still not supported in #u
<pragmaticenigma> I know... but didn't know if you knew, ya know? :-P
<pragmaticenigma> funny that I find no mention of anything to do with OpenSuSE on WineHQ's homepage/documentation
<leftyfb> it's got nothing to do with it
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> oh dear, muesli created a new bug #1867005
<ubot5> bug 1867005 in gajim-omemo (Ubuntu) "Gajim crashes on activating Omemo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867005
<lotuspsychje> !info gajim-omemo eoan
<ubot5> gajim-omemo (source: gajim-omemo): Gajim plugin for OMEMO Multi-End Message and Object Encryption. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.27-1 (eoan), package size 33 kB, installed size 207 kB
<pragmaticenigma> though their bug ticket is more helpful than the others
<lotuspsychje> thats true
<lotuspsychje> i cant reproduce it on fossa, different version ofc
<pragmaticenigma> it kind of looks like a dumb dev locked a specific version instead of minimum version required
<pragmaticenigma> I say dumb dev, only because there is a way to specify a min version, but it's not well documented with python documentation
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: i wonder whats up with his kernel version there -42
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubot5> Package linux-image-generic does not exist in eoan
<pragmaticenigma> hahaha
<pragmaticenigma> no kernel for eoan
<lotuspsychje>  Version 5.3.0.40.34 (eoan),
<pragmaticenigma> could be running some other branch
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-12
<pragmaticenigma> !grub
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^> good morning all
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: awake?
<leftyfb> ?
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: there's a guy in + asking wireguard help
<lotuspsychje> maybe+
<leftyfb> I've never set it up
<lotuspsychje> oh kk
<leftyfb> it looks dead simple to setup though
<lotuspsychje> <takov751> At this moment i have a wireguard connection
<lotuspsychje> <takov751> i imported my settings with nmcli. i am able to manage it with nmcli
<lotuspsychje> <takov751> however is there a method or plugin to add this to the network gui ?
<lotuspsychje> he installed the wireguard packages fromt he repos
<leftyfb> no clue on that. It's very new in ubuntu so I wouldn't bet on it
<lotuspsychje> havent tested myself neither
<sarnold> oerheks: that missing /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure feels likely to be something super-ugly to repair. it's a perl script :/
<oerheks> see that before.. apt install -f first ..
<oerheks> wait for the log
<oerheks> really, i would do any effort with all info, if i would ask something like this..
<sarnold> twenty minutes between messages isn't a great way to debug this
<oerheks> often i like to trow in: why should we ask for details, how would *you* answer things?
<oerheks> sarnold :-)
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-13
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> good noon to all
<marcoagpinto> hey guys
<marcoagpinto> it is the cola demon
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> Hello! How are you?
<marcoagpinto> with a broken arm
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and you=
<marcoagpinto> ?
<EoflaOE> All fine marcoagpinto. Recent announcement said that there is no school in the entire country for two weeks
<marcoagpinto> here schools are closed too
<EoflaOE> They're closed for what time?
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I have not been paying much attention to TV
<EoflaOE> OK. I am close to finishing an operating system in my PowerPoint collection
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Just needed to do an IRC client, and few apps and screens in there.
<marcoagpinto> in the past three weeks I have revised a full chapter of my thesis... ~75 pages
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> just a month left for 20.04 LTS!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I can hardly wait
 * lotuspsychje has it running :p
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> will it bring LibreOffice 6.4? Or 6.3?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> 1:6.4.0-0ubuntu7 seems to be candidate
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> why not 6.4.1?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it fixes bugs from 6.4.0
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: 6.4 is current candidate, that does not reveal wich version will be at final
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> there's also a 6.4.1 snap if you need
<marcoagpinto> What I really need is the EuroMillions tonight!
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> 50 000 000 EUR
<lotuspsychje> money isnt everything
<marcoagpinto> but I could retire and dedicate to open-source
<marcoagpinto> my dream!
<marcoagpinto> :p
<lotuspsychje> i already dedi to ubuntu
<oerheks> epic, Bill Gates is stepping down from Microsofs board.
<TJ-> self-isolating? :)
<oerheks> handshake in toiletrolls
<Eickmeyer> oerheks: Please don't send people to #ubuntustudio unless it's a specific issue to software we include. VLC or Parole don't meet that description. #ubuntu is supposed to support all flavors equally.
<Eickmeyer> Reason being, I'm probably going to have to send him back because it's getting beyond my level of expertise.
<oerheks> Eickmeyer, sorry, he came with -studio and an application, just want him to point to the official support channel
<oerheks> not realising he added 3rd party stuff
<Eickmeyer> oerheks: #ubuntu is an official support channel for Studio.
<Eickmeyer> We don't have the manpower or the activity levels to sustain non-specific questions in there.
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotus|NUC> AlligatorJoe: when users having issues with wifi, its best to investigate the issue first, find the relevant bug instead of advising to compile drivers your own
<AlligatorJoe> iotus..ok i checked in here
<AlligatorJoe> iotus well the only way they are ever going to appreciate the power of free software with free source code is to learn to compile things like the kernel and necessary modules on their own
<lotus|NUC> compiling software on linux is the users choice, but the ubuntu way is to use the packages from the official repos first
<AlligatorJoe> and it is made easier once you have compiled the gnome-builder code
<lotus|NUC> so we aim to do things the ubuntu way here
<AlligatorJoe> iotus well i do things the gentoo way ...but i like the speed of getting a ubuntu machine running
<lotus|NUC> thats good the gentoo way, but plz dont advice that in #ubuntu
<AlligatorJoe> iotus well they need to learn the power of free souce code some time
<AlligatorJoe> that is what the gnu foundation is all about and linus like gpl2 for the kernel
<AlligatorJoe> iotus one thing that is very good about ubuntu is that it only takes a few minutes to install the os and have a running machine
<AlligatorJoe> but it needs a lot of work to keep up with the gnome-builder code and all of its programming capability
<AlligatorJoe> for example you have to delete all the header files associated with enchant version 1.6 or so and replace them with the header files of enchant version 2 in addition to the libraries
<ducasse> good morning
<AlligatorJoe> ducasse hello
<ducasse> \o
<rfm> So, I've had a hardware failure on the 16.04 system I use for a file server.  Normally I would just put the old boot disk in the new system, but this image started as a 08.04 install and has been upgraded 4 times (and at least two changes of hardware.)  ...
<rfm> ... So I'm thinking its time to bite the bullet and do a fresh install.  Given where Ubuntu is in the release cycle, rather than install 18.04 and upgrade in a few months, I'm thinking of installing the 20.04 beta and just upgrading packages when it's released. ...
<rfm> ... any reason why this would be a dumb idea?
<daftykins> yes, lack of polish - depends how much you want to be fighting things
<rfm> I've already been installing/running 20.04 beta in a VM without any trouble I couldn't deal with (even using root-on-ZFS, which is one of the reasons for a new install)
<rfm> It now occurs to me that the daily development image would be a better starting point than beta, it really can't be far from the release version by now
<daftykins> i personally prefer to keep the OS wholly separate from the storage volumes in my servers, but eh
<rfm> I do that too.  I would eventually migrate the storage volumes to ZFS as well, but right now I'm running in emergency backup mode on a old low memory system which I've learned cannot deal with ZFS..
<daftykins> that seems like a scary corner to get backed into!
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-03-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Katnip> yeah 2:16 am here :)
<Katnip> g' mornin anyway'
<ducasse> good morning
<Captain_Proton> Anyone running ubuntu on a AMD Ryzen  if so did you have any problems with drivers or any other problems
<tomreyn> Captain_Proton: currently supported ubuntu releases generally run fine on all of zen 1, 1+ and 2.
<tomreyn> there can be some difficulties with APUs in some releases.
<Captain_Proton> I have not used the open source AMD drivers but I have use closed source one in the past they were not good at the time maybe they are better now.
<Captain_Proton> That why I always Intel and Nvidea, but with Intel problems maybe it time to look at AMD again
<lotuspsychje> !hardware
<ubot5> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tomreyn> amgpu should work fine for anything not too old.
<lotuspsychje> see also^
<tomreyn> *amdgpu
<Captain_Proton> Always the way with AMD :)
<JanC> tomreyn: or too new
<tomreyn> yes, possibly that, too
